# Omnisphere 2 Released with more sounds. :-)



## spectrum (Apr 30, 2015)

When we introduced Omnisphere 2 at NAMM, we solemnly promised it would come with 3,000 new sounds.

Well….I'm afraid that was grossly inaccurate. :oops: 

So….to set the record straight…..


Omnisphere 2 will be released today with over 4,500 brand new sounds. :D  

Yep….Omnisphere now comes standard with over 12,500 sounds.

Get ready for the drop at 9AM PST folks….it's gonna be an amazing day! _-) 

https://www.spectrasonics.net


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Fantastic - can't wait!


----------



## Wibben (Apr 30, 2015)

:D


----------



## tokatila (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Congrats Eric.

Please don't break the internet today


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Hahahaha you got me there! :D I really thought, "This can't be, the update is not out yet and the first troll -ish hate posts are out already!" Then I saw who posted.... LOL

I would love to know how many hits fire on your tech shop at 9PM PST. It must be in the thousands.... I hope for you guys! Your bank manager will love you. :D I can hear some bottles Veuf opening and a red arsed Spectra Team goofing around.

Thanks for so many Omni-Updates free of charge Eric, it has prooven the very best value for money into any synth, hard or soft, that I ever made!

Cheers
Georg

P.S. FWIW, not bragging here, just a thought that others might like as well. I am so looking forward to this since quite some time, and I am very grateful that I am in a position where I can enjoy this. Hence I decided I am giving the same amount I am spending on the update to help the people in Kathmandu. A little drop in an ocean of pain, but a drop.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 30, 2015)

PS
first person with a Omni2 demo today gets a cupcake

for those of us that have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## EthanStoller (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Happy Omnisphere Day! Everyone stay safe out there!


----------



## alexdavis (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

All productivity shut down for the morning. Staring at the screen as the countdown gets closer to 0!!!!!!!!

-Alex


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

For those of us upgrading, will it be just a download for new content and software, or will it be a full download?


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*


----------



## Kejero (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I hate clickbait. And I hate liars.
I will NOT be downloading this update.


----------



## spectrum (Apr 30, 2015)

Couldn't resist…sorry 

Just having fun….it's been a lot of work getting here. 

Cheers,

EP


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Eric - 

Will the upgrade be a full download (same as a new purchase), or just the new content?


----------



## catsass (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Well, this late-breaking news is a total game-changer for me.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 30, 2015)

Eric, we love you.



spectrum @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Couldn't resist…sorry
> 
> Just having fun….it's been a lot of work getting here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Ho ho ho! Merry Omnispheremas, everyone.



jaeroe @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Will the upgrade be a full download (same as a new purchase), or just the new content?



Upgrade is about 20gb, just the new stuff.


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Holiday weekend here !!!!! 30 mins to go


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

:D :D :D Awesome.

So much looking forward to this!


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

15 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jneebz (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Seriously feel like a kid on Christmas morning.

And I really should have skipped the coffee this morning...

BRING IT!!!!

_-)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

Days work - done.
Taken clients back to station - done.
Internet router working again - done.
Stems uploaded - done.
Project backed up - done.
Logged into Spectrasonics.net - done.
The Exact Time in LA on its own window - done.
Credit card propped up-in front of me - done.

What have I forgotten?


----------



## tokatila (Apr 30, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Days work - done.
> Taken clients back to station - done.
> Internet router working again - done.
> Stems uploaded - done.
> ...



Extra pair of underwear?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

Too late.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

And thar she blows!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone have any luck ? No go here.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

Can see the site but no way to upgrade from the tech shop yet


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Apr 30, 2015)

Same here.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Just downloaded it. It's UNBELIEVABLE. o-[][]-o


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Here too. No way to upgrade in the techshop yet.
This is the chorus of the impatient, clearly.

I'm not quite as organised as others though. I'm still working.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 30, 2015)

its up, but same issue as everyone else below


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I click on the 'Upgrade' button and get this:

This product requires to be installed and registered in your user account

I'm logged in properly.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



jaeroe @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> I click on the 'Upgrade' button and get this:
> 
> This product requires to be installed and registered in your user account
> 
> ...



Yup....


----------



## RCsound (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> jaeroe @ Thu Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I click on the 'Upgrade' button and get this:
> ...



Same here Guy.......


----------



## TravB (Apr 30, 2015)

Is downloading only for updates, or can the full version be downloaded as well? Sweetwater is telling me hard copy only (8 DVDs).


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

hi i bought Omni 1 last month, installed and registered it Tuesday.How do i get the code for free upgrade? 
Thanks


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> jaeroe @ Thu Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I click on the 'Upgrade' button and get this:
> ...


Me too :(


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Apr 30, 2015)

Tried logging out and back in, but still getting that same error as well.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



R. Soul @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > jaeroe @ Thu Apr 30 said:
> ...


Same here, I think the whole site is being rebuilt.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Exact same issue here. Sure it will be sorted soon....


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

Yup, looks universal at the moment, Twitter awash.


----------



## jaddne (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Ditto!


----------



## atw (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

the same here


----------



## RCsound (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

someone has noticed this?:

Additional Download Installation
for Omnisphere 2
ELECTRONIC DELIVERY Price: $10


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Where are you seeing that?


----------



## RCsound (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

https://www.spectrasonics.net/sales/techshop/index.php


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

And clicking on that link they provide gives you….. the same page


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

That sounds like what you do if you need to download again (ie - make a backup)

Clearly something amuk at the moment for the whole site. Where's a realtime webcam of Spectrasonics HQ when you need it?


----------



## RCsound (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Yep, same as if you click on "Alternative USB Installation Drive
for Omnisphere 2
Coming Soon!"

seem to be not implement yet, but whats this?, something like a download manager for omni2?.


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 30, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Where's a realtime webcam of Spectrasonics HQ when you need it?


----------



## tokatila (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Omnisphere 2 promises broken? :wink:


----------



## MrVoice (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



woodsdenis @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> R. Soul @ Thu Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:
> ...



ARRRGh! Kreeegah Bundolo..!!! 

You/I knew this would happend but I have put aside those thoughts all day :cry: 
Why cant ever webapplications work properly when it suposed to?
Im sure they are working hard @Spectrasonics and I guess we just have to be patience about this.
Bring me another beer please o-[][]-o o=< o[])


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Addiction is never great for productivity, but waiting and salivating by the door for your cyber dealer who's late renders the day useless..... Must muster will power....


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Oh man. Unfortunate thread title for all the hoards of impatient folk (like me) who are trying to figure out why they can't buy the upgrade!


----------



## MrVoice (Apr 30, 2015)

Down for Maintenance .....................


----------



## jaddne (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Now down altogether:

------

Down for Maintenance ...

Sorry, the Spectrasonics Techshop is closed for maintenance. We will re-open soon!

------


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

That suggests good news to me.... they're working on it


----------



## fitzo (Apr 30, 2015)

Downloading now! Thanks, Spectrasonics.


----------



## jaeroe (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Where are you? I'm still seeing the same maintenance notice


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Hm... It still says: License Type: Standard v1 
in my profile. I bought my copy from a local store, with the V2 Update in mind.

Do I have to do anything on the site?
I don't think I had another auth code besides the Normal Omnisphere code.


----------



## fitzo (Apr 30, 2015)

Location or on the site?

I was logged in and had a pre-ordered upgrade code plugged in on the "Updates" page of my account. Periodically have been hitting the submit button. Suddenly it accepted it and it downloaded the Downloader for installation. Did that and it's been downloading about ten minutes. It started out pretty fast, at my line's max, but has slowed down to about half at this point.

Physically? I am in the Chicago area in the USA.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Well now. While we're all waiting, let's put on some music and read the Omnisphere 2 reference guide:

http://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/

EDIT - or the complete patch / soundsoruce list

https://www.spectrasonics.net/products/ ... ibrary.php


----------



## jtenney (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

The manual's not working, Guy. I get an error page... :( Well, it goes along with the rest of the day. I'm happy I decided to wait until next week at least, after my little card in its fancy box arrives from Sweetwater tomorrow...


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Back from the horse - animals come first - down for maintenance, now we are getting a freakish thunderstorm, triple rainbow and the heavens opened.... 

Yes, life stream from Spectrasonics HQ would be the ultimate entertainment link to bridge time to download!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



jtenney @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> The manual's not working, Guy. I get an error page... :( Well, it goes along with the rest of the day. I'm happy I decided to wait until next week at least, after my little card in its fancy box arrives from Sweetwater tomorrow...



Yeppers, same here, but makes sense, guess they took the whole server offline and the docs are on there.


----------



## RCsound (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Techshop working now..ask for serial V1

>And maintenance one more time


----------



## LFO (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I can't get to any of those links for guides and lists and the Tech Shop is down for maintenance. To top it all off, those bastards added an additional 1,500 sounds! Oh wait, that's a *good* thing. And since all good things come to those who wait, I will just wait, credit card in hand, for the site to come back up. :lol: 

All plans this weekend that involves carbon based life forms just got replaced by OmniSphere 2. o=? 

Kevin


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I'm in!

Paid by paypal, then it went back to a down tech store. But it showed up in my account, currently downloading a 127mb installer. Pretty slow, but working.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Does the F5ing work?


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 30, 2015)

Grrr.... it went up for a little while - asked for my serial, and in my rush I entered my upgrade code. By the time I found my serial number and entered it, website went down again :(

Anyone else doing this?


----------



## RCsound (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I'm out, after putting the serial number V1 the page went back to "Maintenance...."

haha..serious guys, we are professionals, how in the hell we like to go with all this problems ?


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2015)

Shipped in a box with DVDs? What year is it?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

Huh.... well, I have Omnisphere 2... sort of. Downloaded the installers, ran the plugin then data installer, opened in Cubase, challenge / response, all done, enjoy Omnisphere! Except... no 20gb of new data, it's just a 300mb file you download (uncompressed). Re-ran the data installer - nothing. Anyone got any ideas?

Ah yeah, forgot about this bit - looks like there's an installer glitch. You get this screen:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CD25dtIUUAABzci.jpg

You can't click ok (you have no disks), you press cancel, and it all carries on. But there's no data.

Errrriiiiiiicccccc?!


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I managed to just order it then.
So I think things are starting to get better...


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I'm sure their servers are slammed & will be for a while.
I plan on getting mine in a few weeks. Could be updates released during that time as well.


----------



## RCsound (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I'm in panic to hit the "secure checkout"...


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Wohoooooo!

I got trough, downloading now! :D


----------



## tokatila (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Downloading now. My download seems to be around 18 GB.

I'm a "Grace period" upgrader. With this speed it'll finish overnight. 8)


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 30, 2015)

I got the upgrade in my basket but it wouldn't take my 'coupon code'. Seemed to ask me to pay $249?


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Huh.... well, I have Omnisphere 2... sort of. Downloaded the installers, ran the plugin then data installer, opened in Cubase, challenge / response, all done, enjoy Omnisphere! Except... no 20gb of new data, it's just a 300mb file you download (uncompressed). Re-ran the data installer - nothing. Anyone got any ideas?



On Mac when trying to download new content it keeps asking me to insert Spectrasonics?
Put in the original disc nada


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

After the site came back from maintenance, now I get "According to our records, the Omnisphere serial number you entered is not currently eligible for this upgrade."

I'm not eligible to upgrade Omnisphere 1 to 2? How not?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

*EDIT - more info later, basically do not install from the website installers, only use the links in your order confirmation email.*

Oh my lord, this is a mess.

Strongly advise - *DO NOT UPGRADE JUST YET*. There's something screwed with the installer process, asking to insert a disc, which of course doesn't exist. You have to cancel out, and Omni carries on installing. You can authorize, but there's no new data.

You can't seem to load any new Omni 2 patches, but here's the kicker - it breaks Omni 1 stuff. Just no sound, nada. I think the whole install is screwy.

I have to say, I'm surprised at this - how can this happen after all the testing and wait? Hppefully there will be a quick fix, need Omni 1 for a session tomorrow at least. Worst case I guess I can reinstall omni 1 (or can I?)


----------



## atw (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

was in techshop....entered data......again down


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 30, 2015)

https://youtu.be/JwZwkk7q25I?t=50s


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 30, 2015)

I noticed the following from another thread: 


> Click the appropriate link below to download your upgrade:
> Omnisphere 2 Download Manager for WIN
> 
> Omnisphere 2 Download Manager for MAC
> ...



So is that 1 download per format (i.e. mac and pc) or one download total? I run omnisphere on both my main mac daw and PC slave. Will I be able to upgrade both?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

deleted for duff info


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

JT3_Jon @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> I noticed the following from another thread:
> 
> 
> > Click the appropriate link below to download your upgrade:
> ...



Where is that? I don't see that anywhere. I just got this https://app.box.com/s/q5qzu7p6r3q976kw4awtu9xj2hedopgb

EDIT - got it - it's a link in the order confirmation email, nowhere on the website. That's crazy!


----------



## atw (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

got email...started download manager... download began... then this after 1 min


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I'm waiting until at least tonight.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Oh my lord, this is a mess.
> 
> Strongly advise - *DO NOT UPGRADE JUST YET*. There's something screwed with the installer process, asking to insert a disc, which of course doesn't exist. You have to cancel out, and Omni carries on installing. You can authorize, but there's no new data.
> 
> ...



Yup very un Spectrasonics, no extra data/missing disk and breaking the plugin


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Right, making some kind of sense of this.

On the website in your account, you get a small installer that does the plugin and - in theory - the data. The data part doesn't seem to work, at least in Windows. However, in your order confirmation email, you get a tiny tiny link to the Upgrade Download Manager - this link doesn't seem to exist anywhere else, only in that email. It asks for a location, without telling you what it is actually going to do - I pointed it at the STEAM folder, but it turns out its actually another installer itself. So once done, I'll move it, run it and install it into STEAM.

Hopefully the earlier bad install hasn't buggered anything up, and this will fix all the broken stuff. I think what must have happened is that disk installers have been put up on the website, instead of the correct download ones.

More positively, the download seems pretty fast. Currently showing 26% and 18 mins left. Though the speed has slowed a few times, it seems to be holding generally fast.


----------



## jaddne (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Now the whole site seems down.

Looks like it'll be better to wait it out!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

This is a mess. I'm on Mac and my confirmation email had no link to update the installer. No link to anything at all. I downloaded the installers from my account and the first one gets stuck here:





I even tried inserting my original Omnisphere disc 1, but that doesn't help.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



jaddne @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Now the whole site seems down.
> 
> Looks like it'll be better to wait it out!



Yeah my download has stalled too (it says attempting to resume this may take up to 10 minutes). Maybe the stall is unconnected to the site (I'd presume different servers) but perhaps its the same. Oop, the download just started again yet the site itself is still down, so that answers that.

Urgh, can't have been the start Eric was hoping for. Certainly wasn't mine...

I'd definitely advise waiting until we get some kind of all clear from Eric. The faulty installers on the website, plus the crashing site itself are a pretty hellish combo.

Of course the wise will have waited it all out anyway, and are nodding sagely at their wisdom as they read of this chaos, damn them all. Almost every other company I'd have waited too, but the combination of extreme impatience and belief that they of all people would have covered the bases made me jump in right away. Silly old me.

Soectrasonics are human too - who'd have thought?

Wow, 2 minutes left now it says. The saga continues...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

OK, downloaded. The online installers are waaaay wrong - there are 4 parts to the installation using the download manager, only 2 online:

1 - Software Upgrade
2 - Data Upgrade
3 - For Trilian Users
4 - For Moog Tribute users.

And 18.6gb versus 0.3gb!

I'm going to run the lot again and hope it fixes all the earlier errors.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

DONE! FIXED! IN! WORKS!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Well lucky you guys that you can even buy it! I can'y even order it! Says my serial number is no good. But the license is there sitting in my account!


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> OK, downloaded. The online installers are waaaay wrong - there are 4 parts to the installation using the download manager, only 2 online:
> 
> 1 - Software Upgrade
> 2 - Data Upgrade
> ...



Where did you get the installers /download manager. The ones in a account keep giving the "insert Spectrasonics" message, no links to Download manager in email.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Apr 30, 2015)

Two ways this could of gone today, unfortunately this is not the good way : (


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Echoes... 

Did you enter the 'upgrade code' where it asks for the serial number? 
That worked for me.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Alex Cuervo @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> This is a mess. I'm on Mac and my confirmation email had no link to update the installer. No link to anything at all. I downloaded the installers from my account and the first one gets stuck here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here no link to downloader, a mess. I am back and forth with tech support, I just asked them to send me the link.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



R. Soul @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Echoes...
> 
> Did you enter the 'upgrade code' where it asks for the serial number?
> That worked for me.



it never asks for a serial number! I hit the button and it goes straight to that screen that says my serial isn't right.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

wow, the site is messed.


----------



## fitzo (Apr 30, 2015)

2-1/2 hours to download - check
5 minutes to install - check
Website down when attempting to authorize - priceless.

the best laid plans...


----------



## AmbientMile (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

This is for Mac users. Not sure of why some of you are having problems. I figured I would post the steps I took and it seems to be working fine (albeit slow) for me.

I qualified for the VIP upgrade, so when I clicked to upgrade from the Techshop, I was asked for my serial number. I copied and pasted from my account and it loaded my VIP upgrade to my basket. After paying I went straight to the email from Spectrasonics and clicked the link for the MAC installer, which downloaded a DMG "Omnisphere 2 Upgrade Download Manager". After mounting, I ran the program from the DMG (you have to run from the mounted DMG, you can't put the Manager in your applications) and now I am at 1% with 18.276GB left to download. Hope this helps. I did NOT download any installer from my account page at Spectrasonics. Maybe that is what's causing the problem.[/img]


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



AmbientMile @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> This is for Mac users. Not sure of why some of you are having problems. I figured I would post the steps I took and it seems to be working fine (albeit slow) for me.
> 
> I qualified for the VIP upgrade, so when I clicked to upgrade from the Techshop, I was asked for my serial number. I copied and pasted from my account and it loaded my VIP upgrade to my basket. After paying I went straight to the email from Spectrasonics and clicked the link for the MAC installer, which downloaded a DMG "Omnisphere 2 Upgrade Download Manager". After mounting, I ran the program from the DMG (you have to run from the mounted DMG, you can't put the Manager in your applications) and now I am at 1% with 18.276GB left to download. Hope this helps. I did NOT download any installer from my account page at Spectrasonics. Maybe that is what's causing the problem.[/img]



The problem some of us are having is that that link was not on the conformation email

EDIT.
OK for those who did not get a link contact tech support and show them your Order Confirmation, they are resending mine soon hopefully


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> R. Soul @ Thu Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Echoes...
> ...


On the page where your products are listed with your serial number (your 2nd screenshot), there's a field at the bottom where you can upgrade a product. 
That's how I upgraded using my 'upgrade code', not via the 'upgrade' button on the main page where it then asks you to pay for the upgrade.


----------



## EthanStoller (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Here's a new one: I didn't receive the confirmation email at all. Luckily, I snapped a screenshot of my order number when I completed the checkout process.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Ok, now I can not even open spectrasonics.net anymore. 

I suppose from reading here, that there is some confusion that needs to be cleared how the correct procedure for the upgrade has to be performed. 

I rather wait until there is some official news on how to proceed. 

....


----------



## atw (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

...

Downloading is so slow, so slow so gäääääääääähnnnnnn.
Stops every 1-2 minutes for 5-10 minutes, then resumes. 

Now it is completely stoped. --> crashed -> Restart PC

Trying to download again...well, Download Manager says "Token validation failed...".

Trying to get in contact with spectrasonic .... well, no website available, lol.

What are you doing spectrasonic ?

Need help.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Yeah, if you don't have a confimation email, or you do but there's no links in it, you're stuffed for now. I'm sure they'll fix the online links soon, that'll make life a lot easier.

OK first impressions - kind of overwhelming. What I mean is - the sheer number of ways to start, combined with the sheer number of ways to manipulate is mind-boggling. One of my strong early impressions is that the 3rd party guys are going to have a field day and the market will explode with more specifically targeted packs... it just feels utterly inexhaustible. All those wavetables.. all those soundsources... Inner space... granular.... Etc... You can seemingly start from anything and end up with anything.

I'm just going to have to start using it day by day really. There are a couple of niggles I'd say... That browser is fantastic and all important, but it feels like they ran out of time to tag their own stuff properly. Some of Diego Stocco's new patches (fabulous of course) don't seem to even have categories or types assigned, so you won't find them in the obvious searches. Some fairly obvious looking tag combos don't return many results, and you know there's a lot more in there - indeed I found them later when browsing around other things. I hope they'll update the database in due course.

One other thought - would love access to power buttons for unison / granular etc from the main page. It feels like a little more button pressing than Omni 1 to get around the basics - perhaps that's inevitable, but I think there might be some refining they can do.

Some lovely sounds from Matt Bowdler, Skippy and Plughugger, btw.

So it's.. beyond huge. So many great features and sounds, the UI is still so much better than everyone else's. For the price of the upgrade, simply astonishing. Any reservations I suspect are .0 ones, I guess the refininements and inevitable glitch fixes will come. And hopefully all the launch day aggro will be soon forgotten - with all my hassle, I was still playing it little more than 3 hours after launch. 

In short - resistance is futile.


----------



## catsass (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Has anyone actually heard a SOUND from Omnisphere 2 yet? I am on the edge of my seat - which I picked enthusiastically.


----------



## AmbientMile (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



woodsdenis @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> The problem some of us are having is that that link was not on the conformation email



Ah, that would cause a problem now, wouldn't it? Sorry to all of those who are having problems. If it makes anyone feel better, at the speed I'm downloading at, even with the problems, you will all be enjoying Omni 2 before me... :D


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 30, 2015)

For those able to use Omni 2, is it backwards compatible with all omni 1 sounds, particular user or 3rd part libs? I'm in the middle of a project and know I should finish it before upgrading, but I dont know if I'll be able to hold out!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 30, 2015)

I am getting a "can't connect to the server" message after starting the process of buying it.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Apr 30, 2015)

I haven't been able to connect to spectrasonics.net at all :~( I just get a "connection refused" error.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

If your listening Spectrum just resend all the emails with links again, seems to be a widespread problem.


----------



## atw (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

No emails in box.

Could you give the link where spectrum said it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Looks like I was pretty lucky - it's down for me too. I do hope when it come back up that those online installers are fixed, especially with missing links and emails. So few people will hear that they're broken, and it just leads to a whole new world of pain. Still, my experience is hopefully reassuring - if you do break it after using the wrong install, going through the 4 steps from the correct installer restores everything to full health.


----------



## fitzo (Apr 30, 2015)

I've gotten it installed and running in demo mode (times out). I like what I see so far, but haven't delved deep enough to mess with the granular synth or new waveforms.

Lots of cool additions to the Omni library of sounds. I spent too much time getting absorbed in them instead of digging around in the screens.

All my third party libraries seem okay. Omni 2 asked a question about a number of them regarding adding OSC to their list. Took a chance and said "Yes," and all seems okay.

So far, so good. Get it authorized soon to get out of demo mode and I will be very happy. I hope.

Best wishes to all of you to get things going far better than it's gone to this point. Do any of you non-USA folks use the military jargon "charlie foxtrot"? Seems to apply.

Addendum: server came back online shortly after this post. I'm authorized and good to go. Hope it gets easier for everyone...


----------



## sin(x) (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I, too, was moronic enough to jump straight into the purchase/installation process as soon as it went up. I almost never do this, and I sincerely hope this will teach me to _actually_ never do this from now on.

From the looks of it, I'm actually having more luck with the installation than most users here… got the downloader link, got the 17GB, went through the 4-step installation without a hitch. Now when I instantiate Omnisphere, it complains that the data hasn't been correctly installed. And I can't authorize it to boot because their website is toast.

I dun goofed :(


----------



## JT3_Jon (Apr 30, 2015)

Given that people seem to still be having problems, perhaps its best I wait until the dust clears. New adopters please keep us apprised on how to get on!


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

o[])


----------



## sin(x) (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Wow, I think I made it through. Here's my story. (Windows 7, Nuendo)

So when the website came back, I got through the authorization. But now, when I launched it, Omnisphere would complain that the STEAM folder couldn't be found and asked if I wanted to locate it. When I clicked "Yes", my entire DAW froze. Every time. :evil: Next I tried instantiating the plugin in VE Pro, where I at least got a file selector that let me locate the STEAM folder. Once I did, the plugin opened, but it instantly threw a heap of error messages about Omnisphere not being installed correctly at me before opening the UI without any data – no presets, no settings, no patches. Next intance, same thing – STEAM folder cannot be found, yadda yadda.

Sooo, I went through the entire installation again. Or at least that was the plan, because this time, the plugin updater failed with a "permission denied" error when it tried to write stuff in C:\ProgramData\spectrasonics. Looking at the folder, I noticed it wasn't writeable for normal users and the SAGE and STEAM shortcuts in there (that are apparently being used by the plugins to find the actual data) were pointing to nowhere.

So I got administrator rights, deleted the shortcuts, and created new ones that pointed to the right locations. That seems to have worked! The plugin launches without error and shows me the patch list.

Dunno, maybe this is helpful to anyone. I'm gonna try and see whether it actually works as intended now. If you don't hear from me again, it probably does.

By the way, the upgrade seems to have nuked my Trilian authorization as well. :roll: This is pretty [strike]play[/strike]painful.


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

If you have the Omni 1 content installed on a sample drive as opposed to your system drive, is it straight ahead to point the upgrade to the right location?

thx -

tech shop still down.......


----------



## bradbecker (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Not straightforward for me at all. I downloaded the upgrade package and it found my existing STEAM folder on an external drive but keeps saying "Please insert Spectrasonics Omnisphere". In the install log file, it says "Did not find InstallationAttributes file. Assuming DVD/flash installation...Dialog asking for disk #1"

blech.

OTOH, when I called Spectrasonics earlier today to tell them their tech shop was down, they volunteered to personally call me when it was back up. And they did.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

shop still down here.... hmm... could be that this is depending on the location one is surfing from... not sure, seems like for some it is open, others not. 7.5 hours after launch... no luck for me.... nite nite... hopefully tomorrow then.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



bradbecker @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Not straightforward for me at all. I downloaded the upgrade package and it found my existing STEAM folder on an external drive but keeps saying "Please insert Spectrasonics Omnisphere". In the install log file, it says "Did not find InstallationAttributes file. Assuming DVD/flash installation...Dialog asking for disk #1"
> 
> blech.
> 
> OTOH, when I called Spectrasonics earlier today to tell them their tech shop was down, they volunteered to personally call me when it was back up. And they did.



Check your Order email, you should have a link there to a Download manager. The one on the site (now not there) was an installer if you had the data on a flash drive. That is why you are getting that message. Why on earth they just didn't put the proper installer in our accounts I will never know Daft. I am waiting 6 hours for a link to the Download manager that wasn't on my email.


----------



## sin(x) (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Having messed around with it for an hour now, I've all but forgotten about the installation ordeal. Those new soundsources are absolutely stunning.

Here's hoping everyone will get their issues sorted out quickly.


----------



## catsass (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Omnisphere 2 User Audio feature demo with a single "Piano MS" sample from Epic SoundLab's The Forge:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeGTPaXp79c


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



woodsdenis @ Fri May 01 said:


> The one on the site (now not there) was an installer if you had the data on a flash drive. That is why you are getting that message. Why on earth they just didn't put the proper installer in our accounts I will never know Daft. I am waiting 6 hours for a link to the Download manager that wasn't on my email.



I feel your pain... glad at least that the wrong installer is gone. Hopefully the correct one will be up very soon.. thinkng abut it, perhaps the issue is that they don't want to make it available to stop re-downloading? If so the wrong installer should never have been there in the first place of course. And the missing email links are bizarre.

sin(x) urgh that's hideous. I've read of a couple of others who had issues with the STEAM folder location. I don't know what's going on there. When I finally had the right installer, it was very quick and smooth (hope this isn't rubbing salt in the wound... just adding to the hive mind to fault-find).


----------



## zvenx (Apr 30, 2015)

Apart from the late start like many of us have had, once I got on, everything went smoothly.... email with download links, download itself, install, authorisation etc......
Overall I like it....it will take me some time to see if I love it..... fantastic that the older stuff loads and plays seemlessly and the tags come across fine.

My biggest gripe?
well two really..
what is eric's obsession with the bloody splash screen, this one is even more annoying than the previous ones for me.

and this is 2015, we do need resizeable GUI's..especially with the side browser....I would love to be able to use a gui 150% the current size...also wish ratings could appear in the side browser (maybe I just haven't figured it out yet)

the sounds load fantastical fast, however, I find the browser categories itself very slow to respond to my mouse clicks..
choose ARP+BPM category, waiting waiting waiting, oh you want me to do something, ok here you go.... select a genre...same thing... on my pretty fast system I find the selecting of the categories/mood/ etc very slow to respond.
I am sure over time they will optimize this... is this happening to anyone else?

of course I will spend quite a few days with it......but definitely liking it so far.

thanks
rsp


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 30, 2015)

Still no links hours after purchase !!! How difficult can it be just to email people links especially when they must know by now the issue. Disappointing. Ah well maybe tomorrow


----------



## milesito (Apr 30, 2015)

Gonna forget about this product for now. It is painful checking this thread to see when things are fixed...it's like watching paint dry ...


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Has anyone who preordered and received an authorization code from a retailer had any luck installing? Or is it only people trying to purchase direct from Spectrasonic?



I also find it a bit odd that no one from Spectrasonic has so much as dropped a line here to bring folks up to speed or even reassure us that they're working on it. I'm sure they are, but a post takes but a minute or two.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2015)

zvenx @ Fri May 01 said:


> the sounds load fantastical fast, however, I find the browser categories itself very slow to respond to my mouse clicks..
> choose ARP+BPM category, waiting waiting waiting, oh you want me to do something, ok here you go.... select a genre...same thing... on my pretty fast system I find the selecting of the categories/mood/ etc very slow to respond.
> I am sure over time they will optimize this... is this happening to anyone else?



I notice a lag on changing categories etc, but it's not as dramatic as all that for me. Half a second I think. Mildly annoying but no biggie. Same for splash screen, except that clears in a millisecond. Milldly annoying, but gone very quick.


----------



## proxima (Apr 30, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Still no links hours after purchase !!! How difficult can it be just to email people links especially when they must know by now the issue. Disappointing. Ah well maybe tomorrow


It might make sense to deliberately stagger sending links if they're experiencing too-high volume to handle.


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

The more I read this thread the more I love my hardware synths... not a great launch for the people who have waited more than half a decade for this...


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



dpasdernick @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> The more I read this thread the more I love my hardware synths... not a great launch for the people who have waited more than half a decade for this...



In fairness to VSTs in general this pretty much never happens. I don't recall ever not being able to purchase something if I wanted to the day it was released. The Spectrasonics purchase page has been "down for maintenance" most of the day now, I've checked for the past 4 or 5 hours and it hasn't come back.

Judging by all the issues people are having with installations and authorizations and stuff though, maybe it's just as well that I can't purchase it yet.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

It sure is an impatient world these days. I'll bet I'm going to have a painless downloading and installation process when I buy the upgrade-a week or so from now when a zillion people aren't trying to download it at the same time.

I love Omni, and I don't miss my hardware synths a bit.


----------



## fitzo (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Tone Deaf @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Has anyone who preordered and received an authorization code from a retailer had any luck installing?.



I did the Sweetwater pre-order. Finished download/install/authorization at about 4PM CDT. The only difficulties were the wait times to access the website, but I kept trying and eventually managed to connect. Download and install went fine on a MBP.


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I'm with Larry . I've had a stress free day because I'm waiting to upgrade too.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> In fairness to VSTs in general this pretty much never happens. I don't recall ever not being able to purchase something if I wanted to the day it was released. The Spectrasonics purchase page has been "down for maintenance" most of the day now, I've checked for the past 4 or 5 hours and it hasn't come back.
> 
> Judging by all the issues people are having with installations and authorizations and stuff though, maybe it's just as well that I can't purchase it yet.


Spectrasonics is a bit of a phenomenon in this aspect. They have set the bar pretty consistently with their products to the point where they have probably the largest fanbase of the plugin world. I've never seen a release like this from any other developer where it feels more like trying to watch Game of Thrones on HBO Go or waiting to be able to download GTAV along with millions of other people than it does to download a sound library. This has truly been one for the books in my opinion.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Well it looks like it may still be faster to order a shipment delivered from a retailer even now. They updated their message saying to check back next week!

"The Spectrasonics Techshop is Closed for Maintenance.

Due to extremely high demand for Omnisphere 2 Upgrades, we are significantly expanding our bandwidth before reopening. 

We are very sorry for the inconvenience due to our technical issues. *Please check back again next week.*"


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I bought Omnisphere 1 during the grace period and registered it on their website. Now, in my account, I don't see any way to acces the upgrade, just files related to Omni 1. What am I missing?


----------



## Mystic (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Ryan99 @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> I bought Omnisphere 1 during the grace period and registered it on their website. Now, in my account, I don't see any way to acces the upgrade, just files related to Omni 1. What am I missing?


You need to click the Upgrade button on the Omnisphere 2 page. That will get you where you need to be. Though right now it's moot since they have turned everything off while they upgrade servers.


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Mystic @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Ryan99 @ Thu Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Omnisphere 1 during the grace period and registered it on their website. Now, in my account, I don't see any way to acces the upgrade, just files related to Omni 1. What am I missing?
> ...



Ok, thanks.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Echoes in the Attic @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Well it looks like it may still be faster to order a shipment delivered from a retailer even now. They updated their message saying to check back next week!
> 
> "The Spectrasonics Techshop is Closed for Maintenance.
> 
> ...



Next week?!?! Wow.

Well, I suppose that's one of the downsides to being a developer that releases products as infrequently as they do. They haven't kept up with the times with regard to how to plan for the high server demand and apparently didn't appropriately stress test their process. 

Still also bothered a bit by no communication through this forum today. They spent some time here hyping it (as recently as this morning), seems only fair to expect they'd spend a little time here to share an update. They have to know this place represents a decent percentage of their customer base.

Disappointing all the way around.


----------



## ag75 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I got on this morning and it's still downloading. It says 7 more hours. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that when I get home tonight it will be done.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

i'll bet it will be a LONG time before Eric posts a humorous thread title again. 

>8o :mrgreen:


----------



## zvenx (Apr 30, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> zvenx @ Fri May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > the sounds load fantastical fast, however, I find the browser categories itself very slow to respond to my mouse clicks..
> ...



Your splash screen clears without you clicking on it?
I dont' think mine does that.
IT isn't so much that the changing of the categories contents are sluggish, it is the GUI clicking of the category that seems to be sluggish..... maybe we are saying the same thing ...Do you own either NI FM8 and or Massive? IF you do, do you remember how the GUI is sluggish whilst it is rebuilding or updating its database in the background? That's exactly how this feels, maybe it is rebuilding, but I certainly have had it running over an hour or two, would have hoped it may have rebuilt by then.

but for me they were annoying. and I certainly don't remember omnisphere 1 behaving like that, but I am sure over time it will be fixed.
ymmv
rsp


----------



## tokatila (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



tokatila @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> Downloading now. My download seems to be around 18 GB.
> 
> I'm a "Grace period" upgrader. With this speed it'll finish overnight. 8)



Soooo, just woke up and:

Download went smoothly.

Installation went smoothly.

Authorization went smoothly.

Everything works smoothly (except a little stutter when the sound is playing while changing the patch).


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



NYC Composer @ Fri May 01 said:


> i'll bet it will be a LONG time before Eric posts a humorous thread title again.
> 
> >8o :mrgreen:



o=<


----------



## sluggo (May 1, 2015)

Firstly, original poster..you sound like a baby with your "Spectrasonics lied to us wah wah " title

Secondly, if you are such a fanboy that you need to be the first in line to say "I got omnisphere 2 before anyone else" then you deserve the technical problems you encountered. 

PLEASE, stop being such a prototypical composer fan boy. Wait a few days and get omnisphere like the rest of us. 

I'll regret this post in the mooning. I'm angry at you composers who perpetuate the image we have of being such bratty little princesses.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (May 1, 2015)

sluggo @ Fri May 01 said:


> I'll regret this post in the mooning.



True that.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

sluggo @ Fri May 01 said:


> Firstly, original poster..you sound like a baby with your "Spectrasonics lied was way way " title
> 
> Second, if you are such a fanboy that you need to be the first in line to say 'I got omnisphere 2 before anyone else" then you deserve the technical problems you encountered.
> 
> ...



Oh dear... I think you should regret it sooner than that - take another look at who the original poster was...

But it is a double "oh dear" to be fair. That joke in the thread title gets that little bit more painful every time the thread gets updated. I too am surprised on a number of levels - we all knew it would be pretty much the biggest VI release to date yet despite assurances the bandwith was way below what was needed; incorrect installers were put online and - most of all perhaps - not a word on Twitter or any forum from Spectrasonics amid the chaos. Given their outstanding reputation, this does come as an unwelcome surprise.

For the vast majority, it'll all be forgotten quickly once they're up and running properly because the product itself delivers in spades, but I know how the internet works - some folks will be digging their heels in saying "I'll never buy from them again" etc. There is now a bit of reputational damage limitation needed, but I still have confidence that this will happen naturally over coming months when stability returns, the updates roll out and the glitches get fixed.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 1, 2015)

sluggo @ Fri May 01 said:


> Firstly, original poster..you sound like a baby with your "Spectrasonics lied to us wah wah " title
> 
> Secondly, if you are such a fanboy that you need to be the first in line to say "I got omnisphere 2 before anyone else" then you deserve the technical problems you encountered.
> 
> ...



You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (May 1, 2015)

Kaufmanmoon @ Fri May 01 said:


> sluggo @ Fri May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll regret this post in the mooning.
> ...



He'll regret it a lot sooner than the morning if he gets around to actually reading the post he's ranting about.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

On a bright side, I did actually get a timely response from Spectrasonics support today asking if I still had problems buying the upgrade and confirming that I should be fine to upgrade it. When I said I still couldn't thought, they said I'd likely have to wait until the site was back up next week. Oh well. I'm not in a rush. Kinda funny though isn't it? They aren't even able to sell it to me by other means outside of the website?


----------



## NYC Composer (May 1, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri May 01 said:


> sluggo @ Fri May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, original poster..you sound like a baby with your "Spectrasonics lied was way way " title
> ...



Guy- so they won't buy Omni 3 ...7 years from now? :wink:


----------



## G.R. Baumann (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Morning,

Well in a way this is nice. I mean come on, they are not dumb, and they knew there would be a high demand after all these years and the NAMM announcement. 

So walking in Eric shoes for a second, I'd know the Omnisphere customer base, add a certain low percentage newcomers on the day, spice with page hits, and now the difficult question:

How many % of customer base are going to bother to downloasd the update on the day it is released? OK, knowing the industry specific "nut-case-factor", clearly this will be a high number of hits. 

Demand is even higher than estimated. Wow. :lol: 

_-) Congrats! =o


----------



## MA-Simon (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Once I had figured out that I need to use the update button on the Website, it all went super, super smooth.

Downloaded, read the installation manual, Installed, Authorised, finished.

Ther are SOOOOOO much cool new presets in there, still playing arround.
So far I did A, B & C, still so much more to go!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Goddammit :lol: ... will you Folks stop posting that you successfully donwloaded, are exploring Gazillions of new sounds and possibilities and start posting you tubes of new sounds and possibilities instead, to ease the wait for most of us who could not download ... I mean like NOW! :lol: 

:wink:


----------



## tabulius (May 1, 2015)

I just posted this on Spectrasonics support but maybe you could help me out?

I just updated Omnisphere but I have problems with the Steam library. When loading the plugin message says that "Steam library is missing, press ok to search". When I press it, computer freezes and doesn't do anything. Omnisphere 2 window is black.

1) I did the step one, windows install.

2) Then I did step 2. Message said that Steam library was not found, find manually. I pointed it to samples1/Steam/ where I had installed the library. The installer was finished and I opened Cubase 8.

3) I opened the Omnishpere and message said no Steam library found. I authorized the software anyways and thought I can find the Steam folder later.

4) Authorization was successfull and I restarted the VST. Then I hit ok to find Steam library. No response. Omni screen is black and it seems nothing is happening.

I found the STEAM quicklink at C:\ProgramData\Spectrasonics. I thought if I replace the link to the right folder then it loads up. However the folder is well protected and I can't do any edits, even with administrator rights.

My system: Windows 8, Cubase 8 (latest version), i7, 24Gb ram.

Any ideas?


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Fri May 01 said:


> Guy- so they won't buy Omni 3 ...7 years from now? :wink:



Well quite. But it'll be a very noisy and hostile few days.

G.R. - yes, I thought that too. They simply MUST have anticipated a huge response (indeed they kept saying how prepared they were). So how much bigger was the reality vs the expectation? It must have been huge percentage of existing owners all descending at once, and then probably a vast number of new buyers. So I can be a bit philosophical about that part (a nice problem to have, from their perspective).

The incorrect online installers and zero public communication are a little tougher to be positive about.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

Tabulius - have a look at sin(x)'s posts on the previous page. His situation sounds very similar to yours and he figured out a fix.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 1, 2015)

Has anyone received the reissued download manager links yet ? my Omnisphere is completely non functioning ATM until this happens. Will I have to wait until next week?

Tech support said I would get them yesterday , I understand the technical problems but a general statement of the state of play for a lot of upgrades would be welcome.


----------



## tabulius (May 1, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri May 01 said:


> Tabulius - have a look at sin(x)'s posts on the previous page. His situation sounds very similar to yours and he figured out a fix.



Thanks, I missed that. Sadly however this didn't work for me. I also added administrator rights to the Spectrasonics folder, replaced a new quicklink to the Steam folder - same message, no library found.


----------



## Ozymandias (May 1, 2015)

woodsdenis,

No links here, though I did get an email from them this morning (GMT) asking if I've successfully installed.

For now, I've reverted my partial Omni 2 installation back to Omni 1 using the online installer. That seems to have gone smoothly, so I'm just going to wait it out now.


----------



## colony nofi (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

After being lucky enough to have a relatively smooth process of ordering the update, I left it downloading overnight - on a damn fast fibre connection in the middle of SOHO london. No dice this morning. It had just stopped about 20% the way in. 
Funnily enough, as I sat there looking at the screen, it just started again. Wildly fluctuating speeds - 300kbps up to 4MB/s - but that could be any number of factors. 

Other download overnight completed quick enough
(1.5 hours for 15ishGB of Spitfire EvoGrid2....)

So I'd say they're having a few issues with scaling bandwidth from their servers that serve up the update files. 

And some issues with their web hosting.

And perhaps some human errors over both update path design work AND what was originally uploaded (incorrect installers). 

None of these things are that uncommon. Very easy to see the issues in retrospect, but I imagine to cover everything off beforehand - never having done a product release like this - is VERY difficult. 

All will be forgiven I'm sure once its up and running for most people. Me included.

Ah - guess I'll just have to compose with the tools I've had for the few years again today...


----------



## Andreas Moisa (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



> Thanks, I missed that. Sadly however this didn't work for me. I also added administrator rights to the Spectrasonics folder, replaced a new quicklink to the Steam folder - same message, no library found.



Same problem here....I should have trusted my bad feeling about this upgrade...any ideas how to fix this? Trillian Autorisation is gone too...

So at least I am a little step further and get this message when I load up Omnisphere (2):
"Installation was not completed properly. Omnisphere patch data needs to be upgraded to version 2...etc."

Well, I did that - a few times now...as it seems all new files have been installed in my STEAM folder -so what now?


----------



## sin(x) (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Andreas, read my post on the previous page. I had the same issue and fixed it with some tweaking.

One note about replacing the STEAM shortcut in C:\ProgramData\Spectrasonics – I did this by creating a regular folder shortcut in Explorer (giving you "STEAM - Shortcut.lnk"), then deleting the old one in my Cygwin shell because Explorer wouldn't let me (I know there must be a better way, but as a UNIX guy at heart who still tries to find his way around Windows, the shell is the first thing I'll reach to , then renaming the new one to STEAM.lnk (also from the shell, though the Explorer should work there, too?). For me, that fixed it – no more requests or errors.


----------



## sin(x) (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Oh, one more thing – not only did the Omnisphere update nuke my Trilian authorization, I also cannot seem to re-authorize it since it creates an invalid challenge string. It's possible that this can be fixed with a plugin update, I ran out of time yesterday and couldn't try that. But either way… there be dragons.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



> Oh, one more thing – not only did the Omnisphere update nuke my Trilian authorization, I also cannot seem to re-authorize it since it creates an invalid challenge string. It's possible that this can be fixed with a plugin update, I ran out of time yesterday and couldn't try that. But either way… there be dragons.



Same here. It seems that I could renew the shortcuts but still everything else is messed up. Even Stylus RMX...bummer!


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Blimey, what has happened?

During the beta testing, each download and installation process went like a dream.

Very strange that it all seems to have gone this way.

Anyway, I've been recording a walkthrough video of Omni 2 (focusing on my factory patches because I'm a shameless slut!) and will be posting it up on YouTube when the glacially slow rendering is done. Should that be of interest to anyone.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (May 1, 2015)

Ok, I am successfully back to Omni1 - not touching Omni 2 till all glitches are fixed!


----------



## woodsdenis (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



TheUnfinished @ Fri May 01 said:


> Blimey, what has happened?
> 
> During the beta testing, each download and installation process went like a dream.
> 
> ...



Love to see what I am missing LOL, I can't understand why the missing downloader links issue is going on so long, its just an install program. Why they just don't batch resend all the order emails with the link. This issue does seem to be affecting quite a few people.

Also complete silence by Spectrasonics as to what is happening only creates tension and misinformation.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

yes please Matt.



TheUnfinished @ Fri May 01 said:


> Anyway, I've been recording a walkthrough video of Omni 2 (focusing on my factory patches because I'm a shameless slut!) and will be posting it up on YouTube when the glacially slow rendering is done. Should that be of interest to anyone.


----------



## John Walker (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



woodsdenis @ Fri May 01 said:


> Also complete silence by Spectrasonics as to what is happening only creates tension and misinformation.



Shock and embarrassment probably. :lol:


----------



## atw (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Is this the end result (Omni 2)?

(EDIT: For those who are looking for the diagnostics button. 
It's on the splash screen. Or just click on the Spectrasonics logo)


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

So, to recap:
1) I upgraded yesterday as soon as I was able to. Paid the $249 via Paypal, and received two confirmation emails (One from Paypal, one from Spectrasonics).
2) The Spectrasonics confirmation email contained NO links. No instructions.
3) I downloaded the Omnisphere 2 installer from my account on their site.
4) As has been well documented, these online account installers (for Mac at least) are broken because they install up to a point, but then require a disc to be inserted in order to continue. STUCK.
5) Opening an instance of Omnisphere wants me to authorize Omnisphere 2, although it didn't complete the download. I ran it it demo mode - but none of the Omni 1 patches work in this current state of limbo. So I can't use Omnisphere at all.
6) I keep checking my account on their site, hoping the broken installers will be updated. At some point yesterday, the link to "New Installation" for Omni2 vanished - but upon closer inspection, it appears the text color was changed to white (on a white background) - but the link is still there and still working if you click in the white space. I have re-downloaded the installers, but they are the same broken versions.
7) I emailed Spectrasonics, replying to their confirmation email explaining that I never received a link, and that the installers I downloaded from my account don't work for mac.
8 ) Late last night I received a new email from Spectrasonics replying to the PAYPAL confirmation for my order apologizing for hiccups, and asking if I was able to get everything working OK. 
9) I replied to THAT email saying no, I never received a link for the downloader and the one in my account is broken.
10) Still waiting for a link to a working downloader/installer and hoping that this half install limbo I'm stuck in doesn't screw that one up when I eventually get it.

At the least there's the darkly funny irony of this thread title to hold on to. 

Oh, and the drunk guy that wandered in here and complained about the "original poster fanboy" was pretty amusing as well.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I have no doubt that they are working their butts off to get everything back on track.

I would suggest to leave everything as is and wait until Monday/Tuesday. I suppose by then most of the hickups are ironed out.

If you have a broken installation, I would wait until the propper installer is linked to and await further instructions how to remedy this situation best.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 1, 2015)

My itchy trigger finger is hovering over the 'upgrade' button as soon as all the bugs get ironed out. In the middle of a project, and can't risk my Omni 1 authorization getting somehow FUBARed. :(


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Great advice - I'll inform my clients that they'll need to wait a couple days for me to finish these projects. 

I take full responsibility for being stupid enough to try and update a piece of software the moment it went out in the wild - specifically one that I'm using in current projects. I was just working under the assumption that the've been preparing this launch for months and assured everyone that they had braced themselves for the heavy load. The problems I'm encountering are not a result of load however. They simply shouldn't have made those untested and broken downloaders available to people.


----------



## Astronaut FX (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



G.R. Baumann @ Fri May 01 said:


> I have no doubt that they are working their butts off to get everything back on track.
> 
> I would suggest to leave everything as is and wait until Monday/Tuesday. I suppose by then most of the hickups are ironed out.
> 
> If you have a broken installation, I would wait until the propper installer is linked to and await further instructions how to remedy this situation best.



This is probably the best advice. Too bad it's not coming from Spectrasonic directly. Sorry if I seem to firmly rooted on my soap box on this particular point, but it truly is what I find most disappointing. The only possible excuse I can think of for not popping on here with a quick apology and update would be their fear that they'd then be sucked into follow up questions that would divert them from their efforts. But even that could be avoided.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Alex Cuervo @ Fri May 01 said:


> Great advice - I'll inform my clients that they'll need to wait a couple days for me to finish these projects.
> 
> I take full responsibility for being stupid enough to try and update a piece of software the moment it went out in the wild - specifically one that I'm using in current projects. I was just working under the assumption that the've been preparing this launch for months and assured everyone that they had braced themselves for the heavy load. The problems I'm encountering are not a result of load however. They simply shouldn't have made those untested and broken downloaders available to people.



You can revert back to Omni 1 , I am in the same situation as you. Why can't they link to the proper downloaders in your account !!!!!


----------



## rgames (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I just tried the website and it says they're closed down due to bandwidth limitations and they'll be back next week.

So there is acknowledgement of the problem and communication from Spectrasonics.

I just hope Eric isn't using the same outfit that did healthcare.gov...

rgames


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*


----------



## MA-Simon (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Question to all those who have sucessfully installed the update:

I there a way to filter for the new Omnisphere 2 presets, but keeping the categories?
Like for example: I want to filter out all EDM presets etc.


----------



## atw (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Yes

(PS: I did posted another thread: "which Cubase version?". Would be nice if you could answer, thanks)


----------



## RCsound (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

What a nightmare!!, good luck to those of you with problems, I wait next week to update, when the dust settle.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



G.R. Baumann @ Fri May 01 said:


> I have no doubt that they are working their butts off to get everything back on track.
> 
> I would suggest to leave everything as is and wait until Monday/Tuesday. I suppose by then most of the hickups are ironed out.
> 
> If you have a broken installation, I would wait until the propper installer is linked to and await further instructions how to remedy this situation best.



Yes agreed but with the proviso that Spectrasonics go hell for leather on every existing customer who has paid right now but still doesn't have an installer or a broken install. I don't think it's acceptable to get folks to wait a week when their own duff install broke Omni 1 for them. I was very very lucky to get it resolved in time. Getting these downloads sorted now will also take a bit of pressure off next week.

Incidentally, knowing nothing about how servers work, I guess it's possible that Spectrasonics were themselves let down by companies that could not deliver on what they had promised. That still doesn't excuse the communication blackout, mind - Twitter works perfectly well on an iPhone.

MA - it's very easy to filter just Onni 2 sounds, but afaik the EDM sounds are part of the core Omni 2 library, so not sure if there's a way to specifically exclude them at the library level. In general, you could set the genre field to Dance, say, and then set the condition to NOT, that would achieve a similar thing probably. That said, the tagging in Omni 2 feels rushed and incomplete right now, it's not as consistent as Omni 1 yet. Before they issue any more patches (after the dust has settled), I'd lobby for the to be addressed - there's little use in 2,500 new patches if they don't turn up in the right places.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

EDIT: getting there


----------



## MA-Simon (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Ah, thank you atw.
I already tried that but did not notice that I could also chose other categories as well.
I thought that I had to check everything with "all" for the Omnisphere 2 category to show up. (Because it is placed in the last tab)
Very nice!


----------



## rgames (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Guy Rowland @ Fri May 01 said:


> That still doesn't excuse the communication blackout



This statement is false. There is communication from Spectrasonics directly on their website, exactly where one would expect it to be.

Perhaps you missed it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



rgames @ Fri May 01 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > That still doesn't excuse the communication blackout
> ...



That's obviously not what I was referring to, that's for new custom.

Spectrasonics have been very active on Twitter and some forums (including this very thread) right up to launch. There have been probably hundreds of folks posting about broken this or that, who have paid, and as a few posts up still haven't heard from support regarding it. To them, there has been public silence.

I still hold Eric and co in the highest esteem, and right now they're almost certainly dealing with all these cases one by one, but some general communication on the issues is essential IMO. If they are getting round to manually issuing links for everyone, then say so for goodness sakes - that will quell 90% of the unease right there and eliminate most of the support burden. If for whatever reason they cannot do that, then again - keep customers in the loop. It's a very uncharacteristic and basic fail.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



rgames @ Fri May 01 said:


> I just tried the website and it says they're closed down due to bandwidth limitations and they'll be back next week.
> 
> So there is acknowledgement of the problem and communication from Spectrasonics.
> 
> ...



I would rather hope that it isn't the same outfit that handles spectrasonics license transfers! Then we'd really be waiting a while...


----------



## Astronaut FX (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



rgames @ Fri May 01 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Fri May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > That still doesn't excuse the communication blackout
> ...



Come on now. They found it perfectly acceptable to advertise here and on Twitter, and to hype the release here and on Twitter. I would expect fair dealings that some communication regarding the issues be provided here and Twitter as well. The communication they've provided thus far has been the absolute bare minimum. I think it's fair to expect more.


----------



## gsilbers (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

anyone know if its possible to delete the library of omni 1 , install omni 2 and old projects with omni 1 will still open?


----------



## rgames (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Guy Rowland @ Fri May 01 said:


> rgames @ Fri May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Rowland @ Fri May 01 said:
> ...


I don't follow.

Have you tried contacting them directly to resolve your problems?

rgames


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

You're in a particularly obtuse mood, rgames, but I'll indulge you one last time on this thread - yes I did email support, and have had no reply to date. In my case I was very lucky and figured out what had gone wrong their end and snuck in under the wire. Hundreds of others, by the looks of things, have not been so lucky.


----------



## sin(x) (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



gsilbers @ 2015-05-01 said:


> anyone know if its possible to delete the library of omni 1 , install omni 2 and old projects with omni 1 will still open?



As far as I understood, opening old projects should work without a hitch – there's no "Omnisphere 2" plugin, so the update should be transparent from the POV of the host application. Why would you delete the library first, though? Just backup your STEAM folder before doing the upgrade if you want to be able to roll back later (the upgrader downloader recommends this, too).


----------



## rgames (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Tone Deaf @ Fri May 01 said:


> The communication they've provided thus far has been the absolute bare minimum.


Bare minimum is not a blackout. Therefore my statement stands: saying there is a communication blackout is a false statement.

rgames


----------



## atw (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Guy, or someone who has installed omni 2.

Could you confirm my post on this page? (7th post, page 6)

thanks


----------



## sin(x) (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Somebody is in a mood for semantics.

I'm pretty sure everyone here is aware that Spectrasonics doesn't exactly have a history of botched releases. And since chances are fairly slim that the next thing we'll hear from them will be a statement that only a miniscule number of users are complaining, they can't reproduce the bugs, literally every Hollywood bigwig is already happily using the software, and the vi-control community has delusions of grandeur if it thinks it matters in any way, I think it's safe to assume that all criticism is still well on the benevolent side of things.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

OK rgames - we get it. You can stop splitting hairs now.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



sin(x) @ Fri May 01 said:


> Somebody is in a mood for semantics.
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone here is aware that Spectrasonics doesn't exactly have a history of botched releases. And since chances are fairly slim that the next thing we'll hear from them will be a statement that only a miniscule number of users are complaining, they can't reproduce the bugs, literally every Hollywood bigwig is already happily using the software, and the vi-control community has delusions of grandeur if it thinks it matters in any way, I think it's safe to assume that all criticism is still well on the benevolent side of things.



:D


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



atw @ Fri May 01 said:


> Is this the end result (Omni 2)?
> 
> (EDIT: For those who are looking for the diagnostics button.
> It's on the splash screen. Or just click on the Spectrasonics logo)



I think so - my figures are different but I think they must include the Moog library (and maybe Trilian?).

I have 5,305 factory soundsources, factory soundsource DBs 63,649,259,978; Factory Patches 9,957; factory patch DBs 522,689,167.

Wow, those are big numbers.


----------



## rgames (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

And by the way - the measure of a good company is not whether they get it right at first. It's whether they get it right in the end.

So before casting aspersions against Spectrasonics (and accusing them of things that aren't even true) just relax and let them deal with the problem. Don't create a bunch of negative hype for no reason. Relax. Wait. It's too soon. Spectrasonics has a long history of doing good. Give them a chance to do so.

Nobody is entitled to constant communication. Wait for meaningful communication.

rgames


----------



## atw (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

thanks, Guy


----------



## rgames (May 1, 2015)

Alex Cuervo @ Fri May 01 said:


> OK rgames - we get it. You can stop splitting hairs now.


I like having developers around. They're splitting the same hairs.


----------



## sluggo (May 1, 2015)

Oh wow. Boy do I regret my post. Although I hope you were as entertained as I this morning.

But what's the opposite of regret? Yeah...that's how I feel about waiting to buy Omni 2. 

I spent zero minutes yesterday frustrating myself. 

I'm not mad at Eric or Spectrasonics. I've accepted that almost every software company including Apple screws up routinely enough on launch day. The only solution is to not buy/upgrade on launch day (or week for that matter).

You will never regret that approach. 

I am now ending all posts with...

I'll regret this in the morning.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

I'm not mad at Spectrasonics either. I think a lot of folks are just eager. Specifically to get cracking with something they've already paid for. I've emailed tech support 3 times (once was a reply). All I really want is a link to a working downloader. Some people got them in their receipts - some people didn't. We're not putting Spectrasonics/Eric on trial here. We're being squeaky wheels. What's to say they aren't monitoring this thread (I'm sure they are). This may prove to be useful information for them to correct course.


----------



## Mikedunn (May 1, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Thu Apr 30 said:


> PS
> first person with a Omni2 demo today gets a cupcake
> 
> for those of us that have to wait until the weekend.



Have posted a demo with Omnisphere 2 here. http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3868187 Do I get a cupcake ? o[])

Best wishes


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



rgames @ Fri May 01 said:


> And by the way - the measure of a good company is not whether they get it right at first. It's whether they get it right in the end.
> 
> So before casting aspersions against Spectrasonics (and accusing them of things that aren't even true) just relax and let them deal with the problem. Don't create a bunch of negative hype for no reason. Relax. Wait. It's too soon. Spectrasonics has a long history of doing good. Give them a chance to do so.
> 
> ...



Well stated, Richard.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

Birds of a feather these two. Jeesh. More interested in being "right" than in being helpful.


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

As promised, here is my walkthrough of Omnisphere 2 and a load of my factory patches for it.

Hope this will sate some of the more disappointed... of course, it might just make you more annoyed. Sorry if that happens. o-[][]-o


----------



## Astronaut FX (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



rgames @ Fri May 01 said:


> And by the way - the measure of a good company is not whether they get it right at first. It's whether they get it right in the end.
> 
> So before casting aspersions against Spectrasonics (and accusing them of things that aren't even true) just relax and let them deal with the problem. Don't create a bunch of negative hype for no reason. Relax. Wait. It's too soon. Spectrasonics has a long history of doing good. Give them a chance to do so.
> 
> ...



We clearly have different expectations. Constant communication? Who asked for that? A single post here that would involve two minutes of their time would go a long, long way. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Cheers Matt and excellent job btw. Nice to hear the previous Spectrasonics sample libraries are included in O2.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the video Matt. Your patches sound fantastic and it's great to get a more in depth peek under the hood.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

First of all I have the utmost respect for Eric and have been using his products for decades, and yes they will get it right in the end as they always have done.

but

There seem to be 2 issues here.

1. The lack of bandwidth in their server capacity, a problem which became evident very quickly.They were right to shut the site down for further business until they sorted it out. The issues would have just got huge.

2. The lack of the "Downloader" link in the email. A quick trip around the boards would imply this affected quite a lot of people. Now how difficult could it possibly be to resend a link to a "Downloader" utility or stick it in your user account. I have been waiting over a day for this. Admittedly I am not overly technical but common sense would indicate that it can't be a huge problem.

Also silence from Eric leads to speculation and misinformation, it was Guy's post that alerted me to the fact that I was missing the link and that the installer in my account was for a memory stick install. When that error was realised they should have immediately rectified it and informed people.

Lets see how long it now takes to get the "Downloader" program. This where my frustration lies , a 20gb download is huge, a Downloader link is sent in an email, I have already exchanged half a dozen emails with tech support, why can't they just give me the link !!!!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

OK - I just got off the phone w/ a client and I'm gonna need Omnisphere this weekend. If I was to nuke everything and re-install Omnisphere 1 from the original discs - is there a way to do that where I won't undo the 100+ hours I've spent rating every current patch?


----------



## woodsdenis (May 1, 2015)

Alex Cuervo @ Fri May 01 said:


> OK - I just got off the phone w/ a client and I'm gonna need Omnisphere this weekend. If I was to nuke everything and re-install Omnisphere 1 from the original discs - is there a way to do that where I won't undo the 100+ hours I've spent rating every current patch?



Should you not just do it from the installer in your account , you can change it to Omni 1 and I assume its the latest update. If you are like me then you just installed the AU/VST plugins. Either way your patches should remain untouched . To be safe copy all your preset before you do this.

I Haven't done this as I don't need to. (mac 10.9.5 btw) yet !!!!


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

Alex Cuervo @ Fri May 01 said:


> OK - I just got off the phone w/ a client and I'm gonna need Omnisphere this weekend. If I was to nuke everything and re-install Omnisphere 1 from the original discs - is there a way to do that where I won't undo the 100+ hours I've spent rating every current patch?



I thiiiink - 2nd hand unconfirmed info - you can re-install the most recent updates of v1 and it works again. I'd try this first - if it fails, it fails. All 3 updates (patches, soundsources, programs. Back up the settings folder in STEAM first, that has the file in it which has your favourites etc.

Hopefully that works. If it doesn't and you have the STEAM folder backed up first prior to Omni 2, then it's not too difficult - you install the original dll from disk, cancel out before the STEAM content, update the program only to the lastet version of Omni 1, run the plugin and then you should be able to point it at your backed up STEAM folder. If that isn't an option and nothing else has worked then sadly yes, it would be a total re-install I guess.


----------



## karmadharma (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

whyyy did you post this video, I was all set on upgrading in a month when the dust settled and you you are giving me an itchy finger, I really like your EDM patches btw


----------



## sin(x) (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



woodsdenis @ 2015-05-01 said:


> There seem to be 2 issues here.
> 
> 1. The lack of bandwidth in their server capacity, a problem which became evident very quickly.They were right to shut the site down for further business until they sorted it out. The issues would have just got huge.
> 
> 2. The lack of the "Downloader" link in the email. A quick trip around the boards would imply this affected quite a lot of people. Now how difficult could it possibly be to resend a link to a "Downloader" utility or stick it in your user account. I have been waiting over a day for this. Admittedly I am not overly technical but common sense would indicate that it can't be a huge problem.



Of course I'm speculating just as much as everyone else, but these may well be related – if the initial wave of downloaders DDoS'd their servers, they might want to mitigate their load over the next few days by sending out the links in a staggered manner. Also, from my own and other users' experience (see above), it seems like the installer in its current form may actually do harm (some of us have had their other Spectrasonics plugins incapacitated by it), so they might want to fix that before they unleash it onto people's computers again.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Finally got installers !!!
Was downloading at a rapid pace and then just stopped, will leave it going overnight.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri May 01 said:


> I thiiiink - 2nd hand unconfirmed info - you can re-install the most recent updates of v1 and it works again. I'd try this first - if it fails, it fails. All 3 updates (patches, soundsources, programs. Back up the settings folder in STEAM first, that has the file in it which has your favourites etc.



It worked! I see all of the Omni 2 patches (which obviously won't load), but if I sort by rating - they're all at the bottom anyway - and all of my ratings are intact.

YOU ARE MY HERO! Thanks!

p.s. Sssssssoooooooooooo mmmmmmmaaaaannnnnnnyyyyy nnnnneeeeeewwwwww paaaaatches!!! Can't wait to dig into them!


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

Ah that's great Alex, glad you can make your session ok. I just read on Twitter folks saying they've been given download links, hopefully it won't be too long before they've got round everyone who's currently up the creek.

Pleased for you too Denis. My downloaded stopped once too for about 20 mins or so, then picked up turbocharged to the end without me doing anything. Hopefully it won't be long for you.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 1, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri May 01 said:


> Ah that's great Alex, glad you can make your session ok. I just read on Twitter folks saying they've been given download links, hopefully it won't be too long before they've got round everyone who's currently up the creek.
> 
> Pleased for you too Denis. My downloaded stopped once too for about 20 mins or so, then picked up turbocharged to the end without me doing anything. Hopefully it won't be long for you.



Thanks Guy, good news is that it downloaded in about 30 mins and installed flawlessly AFAIK.


----------



## autopilot (May 1, 2015)

From the Spectrasonics tech shop page: 

The Spectrasonics Techshop Is Temporarily Closed

Due to extremely high demand, we are significantly expanding our online store bandwidth before reopening this area.

However, if you are trying to upgrade to Omnisphere 2, please contact us and we'd be happy to help you directly: 

[email protected]


----------



## spectrum (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

WOW! 

What a crazy couple of days it's been with the launch of Omnisphere 2. 

Thanks so much to you guys for your support and encouragement!

Very happy to report that we can now help anyone who wants to upgrade.

Just contact us directly via email instead of going through the site: 

[email protected]

All the best,

EP


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

Good to hear, thanks for posting Eric.


----------



## jneebz (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Thanks Eric! Much grace here...and I hope you can rest this weekend 

Can't wait to install!!!

-Jamie


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Ha! Just read on Facebook that rctec says he's caved - I'm sure it's alright to post:



> Eric, I'm going to surrender and use your magnificent creation! Omnisphere 2 is such a great piece of technology and creativity! Congratulations! Xxxxxx



And Eric replied:



> HA!!! I Knew we'd GET you one of these days! Seriously Hans, there's actually special feature I put in there for you that will allow you to work with it in the way you've described in the past. Let's get together soon and I give you a tour and show you this special "Zimmer" feature.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (May 1, 2015)

Finally got my link and I'm downloading it now. Thanks to Eric & the rest of the Spectrasonics team.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

TX Eric and team and especially Jonathan from support who put with me over the last 24 hrs !!!

Its a truly astounding piece of kit. The mod routing is so intuitive and easy now, user audio is just insane !!! love it


----------



## dpasdernick (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



rgames @ Fri May 01 said:


> And by the way - the measure of a good company is not whether they get it right at first. It's whether they get it right in the end.
> 
> So before casting aspersions against Spectrasonics (and accusing them of things that aren't even true) just relax and let them deal with the problem. Don't create a bunch of negative hype for no reason. Relax. Wait. It's too soon. Spectrasonics has a long history of doing good. Give them a chance to do so.
> 
> ...



Then the measure of a "great" company is when they get it right the first time?

I love Spectrasonics. I own all of their soft synths. I do find it ironic though that they left the UVI platform to develop Steam so that they could have more control over their software. Since that time they've released 2 titles that use the Steam engine and UVI has released about 20 and upgraded their software including Mach 5. I like buying new VST's. UVI gets way more of my money than Spectrasonics only because Spectrasonics doesn't release new products very often.

FWIW I'm betting Eric hasn't chimed in here for two reasons:

1) He's working his butt of trying to fix the issues 

2) He's embarrassed especially considering he started the thread in a tongue in cheek way and it seems to have backfired.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



dpasdernick @ Fri May 01 said:


> rgames @ Fri May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > And by the way - the measure of a good company is not whether they get it right at first. It's whether they get it right in the end.
> ...



You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## AmbientMile (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Very happy to hear that some of you have overcome the problems of yesterday. I was one of the lucky ones that got everything right the first time. But I did post that with my internet speed you all would be enjoying Omni 2 before me. And sure enough, after downloading all day yesterday and all night, I woke up to 23% downloaded and 23 hours to go. So off I went and found faster internet and an hour ago I finished installing and authorizing! For those of you who haven't enjoyed it yet, you really are in for a treat. This thing is SO much more than more sounds and features. It just sounds better all around. Loving it!!!


----------



## jaeroe (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



NYC Composer @ Fri May 01 said:


> You can't make this stuff up.



Yup. But, let's not spoil all the fun….


----------



## Guido Negraszus (May 1, 2015)

I find the reported issues rather off-putting and will certainly wait for the first update. I'm in no hurry.

I think that some people should remember that Spectrasonics was never, until now, a "online" company. All their products came by CD-ROMS and still do. I think this is their first major release via their website (well, the upgrade) and I sense that they still lack the experience in taking on such a huge task.

Like someone else said here before, in time nobody will remember that unless of course there are more surprises down the track.


----------



## Mystic (May 2, 2015)

I've been really frustrated in that I have the updater but it won't download the files. I just get "Download Failed" so I'm not sure what the deal is.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 2, 2015)

I understand that it's annoying for the people who eagerly awaited the launch, but c'mon, it can't be true that waiting 2-4 days is gonna hurt anyone. You're not relying on this launch in your work. The issue some people had where it broke Omni 1 seemed much more problematic. It's a bit like watching 5-year olds on Christmas Eve reading this thread.

I was out Thursday during the launch so I couldn't get it before Friday (which I intended) - then I read about these problems and I have no problem waiting until sometime next week. I want Omni 2, but I am doing perfectly well without it for a few more days


----------



## stixman (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I don't understand what all the rush is about either :?


----------



## Grilled Cheese (May 2, 2015)

Simon Ravn @ Sat May 02 said:


> It's a bit like watching 5-year olds on Christmas Eve reading this thread.



As far as I am concerned, Spectrasonics is the North Pole, Eric Persing is Santa Clause and Omnisphere 2 is my two front teeth. 

Unashamedly 5 years old at the moment. :D


----------



## Ozymandias (May 2, 2015)

When you have proper backups (which should be all of us ), there isn't a great deal of risk attached to software upgrades.


----------



## Alatar (May 2, 2015)

chrispire @ Sat May 02 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Sat May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit like watching 5-year olds on Christmas Eve reading this thread.
> ...




It aint Christmas without some friendly family brawl


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Great to see Eric back on Twitter - looks like they've been sorting out everyone one-by-one who got busted installs etc. A bit of personal service like that - at which Spectrasonics have always excelled - will smooth over 98% of the day-one traumas.


----------



## jneebz (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

FWIW to those waiting....After emailing the Tech Shop yesterday at about 5:00pm PST, I received my response email within 8 hours, and my download and install process went incredibly smooth. Fast download, super easy install and registration.

And now...I DISAPPEAR INTO SONIC BLISS for a few days o-[][]-o 

It is truly, an incredible upgrade. 

-Jamie


----------



## jaddne (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Same here. E-mailed Tech Shop last evening ~10pm eastern. Received response this morning ~ 6:30am eastern. All downloaded, installed, all works.

Sonic bliss indeed!

Joe


----------



## silouane (May 2, 2015)

Hey,

lucky to have downloaded among the first :D , but always the same problem :

- the steam folder is searched, but everytime I choose it on Live (on Cubase it's a black screen), it's written that I don't have authorization and to try to run as administrator (even if I run it as administrator). 

- then the "installation was not completely properly". (patches needs to be upgraded).

- then padlock on the spectrasonics folder. (Even after having changed security).

I saw some tips (other guys had this problem with cubase/windows) but they didn't work.

If someone has an answer (Spectrasonics only said to "run as administrator".

:D


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Yes, for anyone impatient to wait email tech shop and they will help you through it.


----------



## Ryan99 (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

I received a donload link from their support friday night, downloaded at maximum speed allowed for my internet provider. I installed everything today and authorised without problem. They fixed their problem within one day. Good work!


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Quick question for those using Omni 2. My PC Slave does not go online. Is internet required for authorization or does it have an "offline" mode. I forget exactly how I authorized Omni 1 on my PC but I was able to do it. Hopefully that is still the case?


----------



## jaeroe (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Is anyone still having difficulty downloading after getting the direct link email from the techshop? I've emailed them again with the issue (waiting for reply - I know they're slammed), but wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing this or found a way around this.

I click the link in the email and get Techshop home page - looks exactly the same as before. I click the Omnisphere2 Upgrade link and get the same Upgrade page as before. Clicking the 'Upgrade Now' button gets me the same message of "This product requires Omnisphere 1 be installed and registered in your account". I've already paid for my upgrade (Thursday). It shows up in my account, but now there is no installer for Omnisphere 2.

Did your link take you to the Techshop home page?


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

Well I went ahead and upgraded and had no problems at all. The download links in the email they sent me worked fine, their downloader software worked fine, installation was very clear and worked fine, and authorization is still the easiest of any software I own (offline was very easy as well). Though I did not yet upgrade my main system, my Slave PC is running Omnisphere as I want to make sure there are no show stoppers. Looking forward to exploring.


----------



## jaeroe (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



JT3_Jon @ Sat May 02 said:


> Well I went ahead and upgraded and had no problems at all. The download links in the email they sent me worked fine, their downloader software worked fine, installation was very clear and worked fine, and authorization is still the easiest of any software I own (offline was very easy as well). Though I did not yet upgrade my main system, my Slave PC is running Omnisphere as I want to make sure there are no show stoppers. Looking forward to exploring.



What page did the download link in the email from the tech shop take you to? or did it just start a download? I get the Techshop.


----------



## spectrum (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*

UPGRADE FAST-TRACK ADDED:

If you are trying to upgrade to Omnisphere 2 this weekend and still haven't heard from us, enter your email here and you'll get fast-tracked in the cue:

https://t.co/50VJNtWWba

Thx guys!


----------



## GORILLA (May 2, 2015)

Do we who have the upgrade coming get a email with DL links or what? 

Thanks


----------



## jaeroe (May 2, 2015)

GORILLA @ Sat May 02 said:


> Do we who have the upgrade coming get a email with DL links or what?
> 
> Thanks



Eric - What do we do if we've already paid for the upgrade, but never received download links? I emailed the Techshop, but the email I received just gave me a link to purchase the upgrade (which tells me I don't have a registered copy of Omnisphere 1).


----------



## Rex282 (May 2, 2015)

I got my links....I have a fast connection......4 hours later........9%...really.....?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (May 2, 2015)

I maxed out the connection at 10mbps, very fast, and a very smooth install. I suspect they're using Amazon S3 for their servers and unfortunately a lot of ISPs throttle S3. Not much anyone can do about it though. 

Omni 2 is brilliant!


----------



## ryanstrong (May 2, 2015)

Curious after seeing the original video, is there anyway to find out what sounds Thomas Newman contributed to?


----------



## Saxer (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



jaeroe @ 3.5.2015 said:


> I click the link in the email and get Techshop home page - looks exactly the same as before. I click the Omnisphere2 Upgrade link and get the same Upgrade page as before. Clicking the 'Upgrade Now' button gets me the same message of "This product requires Omnisphere 1 be installed and registered in your account". I've already paid for my upgrade (Thursday). It shows up in my account, but now there is no installer for Omnisphere 2.
> 
> Did your link take you to the Techshop home page?


did you log in first?


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



jaeroe @ Sun May 03 said:


> Is anyone still having difficulty downloading after getting the direct link email from the techshop? I've emailed them again with the issue (waiting for reply - I know they're slammed), but wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing this or found a way around this.
> 
> I click the link in the email and get Techshop home page - looks exactly the same as before. I click the Omnisphere2 Upgrade link and get the same Upgrade page as before. Clicking the 'Upgrade Now' button gets me the same message of "This product requires Omnisphere 1 be installed and registered in your account". I've already paid for my upgrade (Thursday). It shows up in my account, but now there is no installer for Omnisphere 2.
> 
> Did your link take you to the Techshop home page?



Actually that link shouldn't take you to the tech shop page, it should take you straight to the downloader. Either there's more than one link in your email or maybe they sent out the wrong link, sounds like.

I don't think this is your issue by the sounds of it, but someone had problems because although they bought Omni 1, they never fully registered it - once done, their problem solved.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 3, 2015)

I'm wondering how many problems are caused by the service provider rather than Spectrasonics. I had one glitch near the end of my download which was probably caused by my ISP throwing me off and it took around 30 minutes to get back on again.


----------



## feck (May 3, 2015)

rayinstirling @ Sun May 03 said:


> I'm wondering how many problems are caused by the service provider rather than Spectrasonics. I had one glitch near the end of my download which was probably caused by my ISP throwing me off and it took around 30 minutes to get back on again.


I downloaded the whole thing in 15 minutes. No issues at all. And that's ComCrap.


----------



## spectrum (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Spectrasonics Lied! Omnisphere 2 promises broken*



Guy Rowland @ Sun May 03 said:


> jaeroe @ Sun May 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone still having difficulty downloading after getting the direct link email from the techshop? I've emailed them again with the issue (waiting for reply - I know they're slammed), but wanted to see if anyone else was experiencing this or found a way around this.
> ...


Everything you've said there is incorrect, because you are both talking about different things. Please let us solve it in this case. There are a lot of different scenarios, users, emails going out etc. Appreciate the attempt though! 



> I don't think this is your issue by the sounds of it, but someone had problems because although they bought Omni 1, they never fully registered it - once done, their problem solved.


This IS the correct answer. 

Omnisphere 1 must be fully installed, registered and authorized prior to upgrading.


----------



## spectrum (May 3, 2015)

rayinstirling @ Sun May 03 said:


> I'm wondering how many problems are caused by the service provider rather than Spectrasonics. I had one glitch near the end of my download which was probably caused by my ISP throwing me off and it took around 30 minutes to get back on again.


Yep…our downloading service is extremely robust and we have powerful nodes seeded all over the world to handle this. The downloading is not connected to our website at all and that's the part of this launch we prepared for really well. 

The part we were unprepared for was the effect of the big spike that took the store down, which was caused by having tens of thousands of users simultaneously trying to upgrade at the same millisecond and all those thousands of queries to our database. The effect the spike had on our authorization systems and email links the first day was the source of all the errors. 

Turns out having a countdown clock training bazillions of eager worldwide users to press the upgrade button at the exact same microsecond is a pretty bad idea. 

1st downloadable upgrade product rookie mistake….Lesson learned! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 3, 2015)

Fiar dos, Eric, from here on in I'll just direct everyone to Techshop support.

We had to figure out a lot on our own for a while, and it sounds like the links you're sending out now work differently to the ones some of us originally got in the original confirmation emails. Great to see you back with us and on Twitter, btw. If you're feeling really brave, join in on the 170 page KVR thread!


----------



## spectrum (May 3, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sun May 03 said:


> Fiar dos, Eric, from here on in I'll just direct everyone to Techshop support.
> 
> We had to figure out a lot on our own for a while, and it sounds like the links you're sending out now work differently to the ones some of us originally got in the original confirmation emails. Great to see you back with us and on Twitter, btw. If you're feeling really brave, join in on the 170 page KVR thread!


Maybe when things calm down a bit…I'm not doing much on forums so far this year because we are so busy.

Just wanted to give some quick updates here on status, since I know many here are trying to upgrade right now and we want to get as many folks as possible running successfully this weekend.

Really appreciate your help Guy! 

Cheers,

EP


----------



## spectrum (May 3, 2015)

ryanstrong @ Sat May 02 said:


> Curious after seeing the original video, is there anyway to find out what sounds Thomas Newman contributed to?


We gave Thomas Newman an early preview version of what we were doing with all the stuff in the "Kalimbascope" area of Omnisphere 2 a long time ago actually.

Now that Omnisphere 2 is released, you can now play the rare and awesome "Hohner Guitaret" stuff we did. In the video, you can see him fooling around with this unusual instrument of ours. We have one of the only one's in N. America and it sounds gorgeous!

BTW, those sounds made up a great deal of his recent score work in the last couple years. I think we did that preview with him around the Skyfall time and he's been using Omnisphere 2 stuff on everything since then.

As always, his feedback on our work was invaluable. Great guy! 

At some point, we may release the video we shot of that day with us showing him all of my unique collection of hand-made acoustic instruments and the new techniques we used to create these unusual textures.

We were going to use more of it in the intro video, but it was a bit jarring because I was about 75lbs heavier back then and so it was really odd to cut back and forth seeing my weight radically go up and down! LOL! :lol: 

So we'll see if we can put some of that footage together with him and some other well known artists that gave us valuable private feedback on our secret sound development work we did for Omnisphere 2 over the last 7 years. :D


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 3, 2015)

I ordered this from my local store (the Omni 2 upgrade) - quite surprised that it is quite a lot cheaper to do it this way than from the Spectrasonics site. If I buy from Spectrasonics it's $249 - from my local store without VAT it amounts to about $170 ($210 including the 25% Danish VAT which I won't pay because I am a business) - quite a difference!

I guess I can feel happy that servers were down on Friday 8)


----------



## lucky909091 (May 3, 2015)

Excuse me not reading the complete thread...may I ask a question concerning the upgrade process:

what happens to the Omnisphere 1 data file? Is it possible to replace it with the new Omnisphere 2 data file to save some harddisc space?


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 3, 2015)

lucky909091 @ Sun May 03 said:


> Excuse me not reading the complete thread...may I ask a question concerning the upgrade process:
> 
> what happens to the Omnisphere 1 data file? Is it possible to replace it with the new Omnisphere 2 data file to save some harddisc space?



The uograde is just the new data, about 20gb worth.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 3, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sun May 03 said:


> lucky909091 @ Sun May 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me not reading the complete thread...may I ask a question concerning the upgrade process:
> ...



hmm, I've only just surfaced from a project and bought the upgrade. However, I'm going to be sticking it on a new Mac Pro which doesn't have Omni 1 on. Sounds like I need to be installing Omni 1 first?

ETA: downloading now ...


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 3, 2015)

Yes Stephen, Omni 1 first.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 3, 2015)

Ta - cheers fella.


----------



## ryanstrong (May 3, 2015)

spectrum @ Sun May 03 said:


> ryanstrong @ Sat May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Curious after seeing the original video, is there anyway to find out what sounds Thomas Newman contributed to?
> ...



Awesome! Thanks for the response. Been playing with Omni2 for a couple hours, it's amazing!

FYI last night the download, install, and upgrade for me was flawless and a breeze.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 3, 2015)

Initial thoughts are it is a spectacular upgrade...and by saying that I believe I am doing Spectrasonics a disservice by commenting before I have a chance to spend a few weeks with it. I presume I'll like it even more later.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 3, 2015)

I clicked the link Spectrasoncis emailed me to download the upgrade but as I own all three libraries I am eligible for the $199 price and I am only seeing the $249 price


----------



## quantum7 (May 3, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun May 03 said:


> I clicked the link Spectrasoncis emailed me to download the upgrade but as I own all three libraries I am eligible for the $199 price and I am only seeing the $249 price



Yes, you should be getting it for $199....strange. After playing with Omni 2 now for a few days, I think may be the best $199 I've spent in quite a while. 8)


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 3, 2015)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun May 03 said:


> I clicked the link Spectrasoncis emailed me to download the upgrade but as I own all three libraries I am eligible for the $199 price and I am only seeing the $249 price



I'm not sure what their current system is with these links - just contact them again and explain what you're seeing because yes you should get it for $199.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 3, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sun May 03 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun May 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I clicked the link Spectrasoncis emailed me to download the upgrade but as I own all three libraries I am eligible for the $199 price and I am only seeing the $249 price
> ...



And that was exactly what I did 30 seconds later.

For some strange reason I have a little insight into how these things work


----------



## Rex282 (May 3, 2015)

zircon_st @ Sat May 02 said:


> I maxed out the connection at 10mbps, very fast, and a very smooth install. I suspect they're using Amazon S3 for their servers and unfortunately a lot of ISPs throttle S3. Not much anyone can do about it though.
> 
> Omni 2 is brilliant!



I decided to let this play out....20 hours later.... 49%.......

any suggestions....


----------



## Rex282 (May 3, 2015)

here's the numbers.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 3, 2015)

I'm not sure what to suggest, Rex - mine was very quick really on a 160mb connection, probably took around 60-90 mins including one 20 min stall from which it recovered on its own. It's pure speculation on my part, but they perhaps switched servers to Amazon or something, which will be far more robust on peak demand but I often have problems with sluggish Amazon data rates via installers. Some companies' installers seem to work with Amazon better than others, one major developer I've never had working well despite my fast connection. But all that's pure speculation to try to explain why your download rates are so much slower than mine.

Think all you can do is ride it out, short of contacting them directly again.


----------



## Rex282 (May 3, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sun May 03 said:


> I'm not sure what to suggest, Rex - mine was very quick really on a 160mb connection, probably took around 60-90 mins including one 20 min stall from which it recovered on its own. It's pure speculation on my part, but they perhaps switched servers to Amazon or something, which will be far more robust on peak demand but I often have problems with sluggish Amazon data rates via installers. Some companies' installers seem to work with Amazon better than others, one major developer I've never had working well despite my fast connection. But all that's pure speculation to try to explain why your download rates are so much slower than mine.
> 
> Think all you can do is ride it out, short of contacting them directly again.



Guy

I could have walked to Erics house paid for and picked up a flash drive and walked back before this was half downloaded.Luckily I decided against that method even though it would have been much more efficient.

It is disconcerting how everyone has a completely different downloading experience and we have zero control over it(that I know of)Unfortunately this is going(already is) to be the main method for delivery of product whether we like it or not.It will very much influence my decision to buy a product.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 3, 2015)

Rex282 @ Sun May 03 said:


> I could have walked to Erics house paid for and picked up a flash drive and walked back before this was half downloaded.Luckily I decided against that method even though it would have been much more efficient.
> 
> It is disconcerting how everyone has a completely different downloading experience and we have zero control over it(that I know of)Unfortunately this is going(already is) to be the main method for delivery of product whether we like it or not.It will very much influence my decision to buy a product.



My experience of downloading varies massively from developer to developer. A few go consistently like greased lightning, with others it's consistently like pulling teeth. With Spectrasonics, it's simply too early to say - they're changing their server company and its the first days of a huge release. I know it must be frustrating and easy for me to say all this now I have it done and dusted, but IMO it's way to soon to be talking about the longer term. It's all changing every day at the moment, give it time to settle.

BTW, even from the slowest most frustrating companies, it doesn't really affect my decision to buy all that much, but it does probably make be feel a little more negatively towards them in general if I'm honest.


----------



## Virtuoso (May 3, 2015)

Looks like it's almost maxing out your line. 2.73 MB/s = 21.84 mbits/s - if your internet connection is only 22.67mbps that's about as good as you can hope for.



Rex282 @ Sun May 03 said:


> here's the numbers.


----------



## pkm (May 3, 2015)

Rex282 @ Sun May 03 said:


> zircon_st @ Sat May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I maxed out the connection at 10mbps, very fast, and a very smooth install. I suspect they're using Amazon S3 for their servers and unfortunately a lot of ISPs throttle S3. Not much anyone can do about it though.
> ...



Don't let your computer go to sleep. My download was trucking along, I went to sleep, came back, and it was just where I left it. Only took about an hour this morning from about a third of the way in to the end.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 4, 2015)

I was just having another play - I mean, seriously, blimey crikey. I was playing with the morphing wavetables and some of the wilder filters, and came up with this patch of pure Ridley Scott Alien terror:

MP3 - https://app.box.com/s/2xqiiaev764gb58jyn8s5mlxo4bh54jc

Patch - https://app.box.com/s/yja53lfgyzjkli29eb3jaba8qz5o0pzd

Utterly bonkers, incredible fun.


----------



## GORILLA (May 4, 2015)

So does anyone know... Do us who have a FREE upgrade to Omni 2 WHERES OUR LINKS EMAILS? I dont stop in here much but I've contacted spectrasonics thru their site 5 times..... no replies to any. Figured I'd try here.

Thanks


----------



## jaeroe (May 4, 2015)

I purcheased the upgrde through the Tech Shop on launch day and haven't received any download links either. I got an email on Friday to do the upgrade, directing me to pay all over again. It shows in my account, but no links. Haven't heard back since Friday.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 4, 2015)

FYI, Twitter an hour ago:



> @Spectrasonics: @VibeSquaD Support staff has just arrived here on the west coast to close to a thousand support requests over the weekend. Will reply ASAP.


----------



## Rex282 (May 4, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Sun May 03 said:


> Rex282 @ Sun May 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I could have walked to Erics house paid for and picked up a flash drive and walked back before this was half downloaded.Luckily I decided against that method even though it would have been much more efficient.
> ...



Guy,

My point was..it's a crap shoot with downloads of such big files.Sometimes smooth as butter (BBB was 100Gb and no problems) others are nightmares like a library that wasn't huge yet would have taken days(I let it play for a LONG time) I ended up buying the discs and paying more for the shipping!I have all of this developers library's however I will probably not get anymore.There are just too many developers with great products out there to have to pay (with time) for something I already paid with money.I know these things are unforeseeable however that is part of doing business.Having a good product isn't enough providing a good service is a huge part of it. 

I don't think any of the developers I've bought from are being malicious however "I" (the consumer) just want to be informed and served fairly for the money I pay for a premium product and I think the I (customers) should be treated accordingly.

Rex


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 4, 2015)

Well, we're all entitled to our views, but IMO you're being waaay to hasty in this case. Day 1 of their first major download product on a huge release - teething problems were perhaps inevitable. More importantly, their customer service and commitment to giving their customers outstanding free upgrades over many years is the context into which I'm seeing this.


----------



## Rex282 (May 4, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Mon May 04 said:


> Well, we're all entitled to our views, but IMO you're being waaay to hasty in this case. Day 1 of their first major download product on a huge release - teething problems were perhaps inevitable. More importantly, their customer service and commitment to giving their customers outstanding free upgrades over many years is the context into which I'm seeing this.



I'm not condemning Spectrasonic or any developer.I was just expressing my opinion of My perspective of the state of the download.I know things can't be perfect.It would be great if they were close though!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 4, 2015)

Hi Eric, I hope that you managed to find some sleep through this whole adventure!
I am going on my 3rd day since I paid for the upgrade, I have authorization codes on the Spectrasonics site and yet, no download link...
I sent emails, left messages with your support team: no answers...

Give it to me dude, will ya! :cry:


----------



## stixman (May 6, 2015)

I am surprised no one here is talking about the phrases included in Omnisphere 2 including 
Heart of Africa 1&2 
Heart of Asia 
Vocal Planet 
Symphony of Voices 
Absolutely mind blowing quality
The price of these alone equals the cost of the full price of Omnishere
~o) >8o :D


----------



## G.R. Baumann (May 6, 2015)

stixman @ Wed May 06 said:


> I am surprised no one here is talking about the phrases included in Omnisphere 2 including
> Heart of Africa 1&2
> Heart of Asia
> Vocal Planet
> ...



*850 sources* :!: to mangle in Steam. Yesssssssss my precioussssssss.

~o)


----------



## MrVoice (May 6, 2015)

stixman @ Wed May 06 said:


> I am surprised no one here is talking about the phrases included in Omnisphere 2 including
> Heart of Africa 1&2
> Heart of Asia
> Vocal Planet
> ...



OMG >8o there goes this night once more. ca 10hours sleep since saturday and I havent seen theese phrases anywhere yet :cry:  

/Nick


----------



## bill45 (May 6, 2015)

Guy, can you do a couple of omnishere 2
walk through videos please?


----------



## quantum7 (May 6, 2015)

stixman @ Wed May 06 said:


> I am surprised no one here is talking about the phrases included in Omnisphere 2 including
> Heart of Africa 1&2
> Heart of Asia
> Vocal Planet
> ...



Weren't those already in version 1? I typed in "Heart of Africa", "Heart of Asia", etc. and couldn't find anything new for Omni 2. Can you tell me how to find that new material?


----------



## AmbientMile (May 6, 2015)

quantum7 @ Wed May 06 said:


> Can you tell me how to find that new material?



Hey Sean,

Look in the soundsource browser under "phrases". Lots of new stuff!!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 6, 2015)

Omni 2 Manual:
http://support.spectrasonics.net/manual/Omnisphere2/

Also, great to find out Heart Of Asia is now in Omni.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 6, 2015)

bill45 @ Wed May 06 said:


> Guy, can you do a couple of omnishere 2
> walk through videos please?



I'm not sure I'll have the time in the next few weeks - it's so vast it's kind of a daunting prospect too. I haven't had a chance to view it yet, but Matt Bowdler / The Unfinished did one recently and he's much better than me anyway...


----------



## jonathanwright (May 7, 2015)

If anyone is having slow download issues on a Mac it might be worth shutting down Safari.

It took about 4 hours to download 50% yesterday, as soon as I quit Safari the download speed rose dramatically and stabilised. The last 50% took 45 minutes.

I wasn't even using Safari at the time so I'm not sure what it was doing!


----------



## NYC Composer (May 7, 2015)

stixman @ Wed May 06 said:


> I am surprised no one here is talking about the phrases included in Omnisphere 2 including
> Heart of Africa 1&2
> Heart of Asia
> Vocal Planet
> ...



I'm still waiting for the dust to settle to upgrade- this is part of the wisdom one gathers when one is well over 100 years old. 

I just wanted to mention that for anyone who is still on the fence, I have used the phrases from the above mentioned libraries for years, ever since I bought them for the Roland S-700 series. They were thrilling then. They still sound fabulous. I ported them to Kontakt some years ago. 

JUST. DO. IT.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 7, 2015)

Looks like Spectrasonics' techshop is up and running again now.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 7, 2015)

jonathanwright @ Thu May 07 said:


> If anyone is having slow download issues on a Mac it might be worth shutting down Safari.
> 
> It took about 4 hours to download 50% yesterday, as soon as I quit Safari the download speed rose dramatically and stabilised. The last 50% took 45 minutes.
> 
> I wasn't even using Safari at the time so I'm not sure what it was doing!


Very good point, I downloaded in 30 mins. I did open Safari and I saw the speed reduce dramatically. 100 meg fibre line.


Also check out the lock feature !!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (May 7, 2015)

Talk about an explosion of sonic possibilities.... >8o 

That we now can modulate the AUX send/return in combination with the FX parameters, like an LFO controlling the balance speed of inner space, while the same inverted LFO automates the send with a different amount .... IS MINDBLOWING.... sitting here - going on 11 hours now - jaw dropped on table.... :lol:


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (May 8, 2015)

I love the locking but I think it would be cool if anything with an on/off button could also be locked (at the button). It makes sense to have those menu locks so that you can lock all effects or all modulations at once for example, but it would be cool to lock individual things being on/off like unison or fm or the Orb. I actually went to try to lock the orb on yesterday but couldn't do it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 8, 2015)

Echoes in the Attic @ Fri May 08 said:


> I love the locking but I think it would be cool if anything with an on/off button could also be locked (at the button). It makes sense to have those menu locks so that you can lock all effects or all modulations at once for example, but it would be cool to lock individual things being on/off like unison or fm or the Orb. I actually went to try to lock the orb on yesterday but couldn't do it.



I'm not sure I understand how an Orb lock would work on other patches - the Orb changes multiple parameters in the existing patch, but the parameters themselves would be different on another, I just don't see how it could ever work. I do think think there are more useful things to be locked than some of the options there already, though. The most obvious is waveforms / soundsources. There's a thread here for feature requests btw - http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=45279 .


----------



## gbar (May 8, 2015)

I finally broke down and bought this, and my pre-experience (currently installing from disc 3 of 8 ) is this feels a bit like a "What's a record player, Grandpa?" moment.

I forgot how much like watching paint dry waiting for a massive disc-based install to ask for the next install disc is.


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 8, 2015)

Can anyone who owns Omni tell me if you can import single cycle waveforms into the synth like in Absynth such as the Galbanum collection?


----------



## TravB (May 8, 2015)

Ordered Omnisphere 2... should arrive tomorrow!  Any advice for a first-time user?


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 8, 2015)

TravB @ Fri May 08 said:


> Ordered Omnisphere 2... should arrive tomorrow!  Any advice for a first-time user?



Switch off your phone.


----------



## Rex282 (May 8, 2015)

TravB @ Fri May 08 said:


> Ordered Omnisphere 2... should arrive tomorrow!  Any advice for a first-time user?



Yes..... watch the basic tutorials at Spectrasonics even though it would be WAY cool if there were Omni2 tutorials... :wink:


----------



## Rex282 (May 8, 2015)

gbar @ Fri May 08 said:


> I finally broke down and bought this, and my pre-experience (currently installing from disc 3 of 8 ) is this feels a bit like a "What's a record player, Grandpa?" moment.
> 
> I forgot how much like watching paint dry waiting for a massive disc-based install to ask for the next install disc is.



6 discs(Omni1) only took a little over 3 hours.The Omni2 upgrade download (for me) took 24 hours!I suggest to divert your eyes stare at the monitor also. o/~


----------



## Jonik (May 9, 2015)

I don't own Omni 1, can I buy 2 yet? The UK shops I've looked at say not in stock yet.

Thanks!

Jonik


----------



## michaelv (May 9, 2015)

I've tried them all, right up to the "ravings" about Zebra, etc., and now Orbit, but Spectrasonics always stays ahead. O1 was around for a long time, but was always, deeper, richer , more basic, more sophisticated, more fun, more hip, more TV and Film-friendly, more easy to use. MORE. 

I'm almost thinking about having counselling about O2. It just might be a religious experience, and at my age I just don't want one of those.

Has perfection just been improved upon? Probably. Thank you, Mr. Persing and your insanely brilliant team. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Vastman (May 9, 2015)

And Spectrasonics even expanded the sonic nirvana of Trillian! Oh, my! the new patch combos are just lovely! What a surprise...


----------



## karmadharma (May 9, 2015)

the upgrade was nearly flawless here, the downloader pegged my internet bandwidth no problem and downloaded in under 2 hours which was a lot faster than I expected. I backed up the STEAM folder in the meantime just in case.

I ran the various steps, it found that I had the STEAM directory in a non-standard location and installed no problem. 

The only strangeness happened at authorization time where it asked me why I was authorizing it (never seen that screen before) I put 'omnisphere upgrade' and it continued without a hitch.

I had recently reinstalled Omnisphere to my new computer in anticipation of the release so maybe it was surprised by two authorization requests in very little time? not sure, either way it worked and I am now going to be lost for a few weeks exploring the new sounds


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 10, 2015)

A good video on the phrases in Omni2.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=14&v=YIqG0C9QJ9I (https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=14&amp;v=YIqG0C9QJ9I)


----------



## TravB (May 10, 2015)

First time Omnisphere user, just started installing Omni 2 today... what's the average install time? Seems to be going painfully slow, and I've got a fairly snappy computer [48x SATA DVD drive, i7 quad CPU @ 4.4GHz] installing onto intel SSD.

EDIT: My mistake, I assumed the installation progress bar was for the current DVD and not the whole project. Averaging about 21 minutes a DVD... I can live with that.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 10, 2015)

michaelv @ Sun May 10 said:


> I've tried them all, right up to the "ravings" about Zebra, etc., and now Orbit, but Spectrasonics always stays ahead. O1 was around for a long time, but was always, deeper, richer , more basic, more sophisticated, more fun, more hip, more TV and Film-friendly, more easy to use. MORE.
> 
> I'm almost thinking about having counselling about O2. It just might be a religious experience, and at my age I just don't want one of those.
> 
> Has perfection just been improved upon? Probably. Thank you, Mr. Persing and your insanely brilliant team. It's a win-win situation.



I think Zebra and Omnisphere are two totally different things. I know what I would go to Zebra for and what I would go to Omni for - and I still believe Zebra is still more a "real" synth than Omnisphere in the way it generates everything, and the control of it feels more like a classic synth - you don't have to go through a ton of menus and submenus to get to everything.

Make no mistake, I love Omnisphere but I use it more for samples, impacts, organic sounds, pads, strings and such than for its rough synth capabilities. If I want a chugging ARP, or a really crazy, piercing sound, some generated noise or whatever, I'll go for Zebra.


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 10, 2015)

NEW UPDATE OUT 2.01C! 
By the way, I think I've gone nuts with the user audio import, granular synthesis, and reverse functions o=?


----------



## Harry (May 11, 2015)

Vastman @ Sun May 10 said:


> And Spectrasonics even expanded the sonic nirvana of Trillian! Oh, my! the new patch combos are just lovely! What a surprise...



I hadn't noticed new Trilian sounds - where would I find those?


----------



## karmadharma (May 11, 2015)

for folks into EDM I found a nice run through on a lot of synth plucks available in Omnisphere 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWEdXvXosdY


----------



## michaelv (May 17, 2015)

Good point , Simon , but as a one-stop everything I would not choose Orbit, or Zebra, or whatever . And now Omnisphere has just become even deeper in terms of the user "owning" the sound, with all kinds of enhanced parameters ( wave importing, granular, etc ) . I used Orbit as an example, because because many people were going nuts about it. For me, the demos didn't sell it. I thought they were incredibly dull.

Then there is Absynth, which tickles my creative funny bone more than either Zebra or Orbit.

I just love the Persing philosophy, sophistication and sound. They're light years ahead, and have been for, um, light years……. :wink:


----------



## bill45 (May 18, 2015)

What is in the new update? The omni 1 updates
where full of new patches.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 18, 2015)

bill45 @ Mon May 18 said:


> What is in the new update? The omni 1 updates
> where full of new patches.



These are just bug fix updates (and minor enhancements). In general the new patches and features are in the bigger point releases.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (May 20, 2015)

I really hope they can bring down the cpu usage of the new granular. I've always found Omnisphere to be very reasonable with cpu. But turn on the granular mode when you're playing polyphonic pads and watch cpu go up by a factor of ten, often taking up an entire core of my i7. I have several other granular synths and I've never thought of granular synthesis as a very cpu demanding synthesis type, so wasn't expecting this.


----------



## GP_Hawk (May 20, 2015)

Echoes in the Attic @ Wed May 20 said:


> I really hope they can bring down the cpu usage of the new granular. I've always found Omnisphere to be very reasonable with cpu. But turn on the granular mode when you're playing polyphonic pads and watch cpu go up by a factor of ten, often taking up an entire core of my i7. I have several other granular synths and I've never thought of granular synthesis as a very cpu demanding synthesis type, so wasn't expecting this.



Something I read:
_Host Sample Rate
Omnisphere has been designed for optimal playback at 44.1k or 48k sample rate. If a host's project sample rate is higher than this, (88.2k, 96k, 192k, etc) it can have a significant impact on reducing Omnisphere's performance, without any real sonic benefit to Omnisphere. In fact, certain patches may not sound correct at higher sample rates. So we recommend keeping your host's sample rate at 44.1KHz or 48KHz for the optimal experience with Omnisphere. _
The patches not sounding correct is an odd one indeed.


----------



## Polarity (May 20, 2015)

Just installed all updates this evening.

the new VA section seems to be fantastic :D 
new ARP 2600 and Odyssey are wonderful and complete perfectly the waveforms present in Trillian... 
in just a few minutes I made to obtain some Jarre's Oxygene sounds that were really hard to get the same with Trillian-Trilogy ARP samples. 

Just happy for this only.

It seems all working fine...
Just had to copy my own arpeggiator patterns from the subfolder under PRESETS to the one under USER, because Omnisphere 2 wasn't showing them anymore.


----------



## MrVoice (May 20, 2015)

Update 2.0.2d is on!

/Nick


----------



## chimuelo (May 26, 2015)

I finally have seen enough of this incredible journey to Omnisphere 2.

Is there a way to demo this without buying it.......?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (May 26, 2015)

chimuelo @ Wed May 27 said:


> I finally have seen enough of this incredible journey to Omnisphere 2.
> 
> Is there a way to demo this without buying it.......?



Unfortunately, there is no Demo Version for Spectrasonics product line. The tutorial videos are useful.


----------



## chimuelo (May 27, 2015)

I am definitely a tough sell, but these new features make it a no brainer.
Drag and drop, granular, reverse, etc.
This is a synth I must have.

Even better is the Physis K4. 
An entire performance and a separate bank for this beast is being made as I wait the delivery.
5 x FSwitches, 2 x Expressions, 9 Knobs, 9 buttons, and 9 sliders, not to mention custom aft curves per preset too.....

I have a Samsung PM951, 2nd one actually. Would Omni 2 benefit from the speed of that storage device, or should I give it an MX100........?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 27, 2015)

chimuelo @ Wed May 27 said:


> I am definitely a tough sell, but these new features make it a no brainer.
> Drag and drop, granular, reverse, etc.
> This is a synth I must have.
> 
> ...



My Omni2/Steam folder is on a MX100 and works very nicely


----------



## chimuelo (May 27, 2015)

Thank you brotha' man.
BTW is there load times still when using sampled content...?
Seems pretty amazing how you can mulch up audio so quick, so my hopes are I can fire up a few presets during a performance w/o waiting.
On the other hand I still use a PCM70 and it tyakes 1 second to change presets, so I do have a window at times, just not very often as I am controlling vocal FX with my feet and lights.
I tell you I can't get any respect.....(shift neck, adjust tie)


----------



## chimuelo (May 30, 2015)

Omni 2 will be here today.....$!!
Where is the best forum for fiscussion?
Noticed I cant join support services until I sign in w/ a serial #.

Is that the best place for discussion?

Thanks


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 30, 2015)

chimuelo @ Sat May 30 said:


> Is that the best place for discussion?



Yup!


----------



## chimuelo (May 30, 2015)

See you there, I am unpackaging it and my new vented IEMs for stage as we speak.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 1, 2015)

What an incredible synth.
Sounds great and I am blending Waldorf Wavetables from Solaris with it.
I have been working way too hard by NOT having Atmosphere, Omnisphere 1 & 2.

Imagine the powerful 96k Qaud Parallel Filters from Solaris with Omni 2....
It's just sick. Will definitely be using this Friday/Saturday/Sunday at the Gig.
4 different combos mixed with Solaris, and an incredible Arp String Ensemble sound thanks to beautiful Solina Chorus FX EP added.

Here's Solaris w/o Omni 2.
Next post will be with Omni 2.....

https://soundcloud.com/jimmyvee/wormhole


----------



## artmanjam (Jun 6, 2015)

I rarely post my impressions right away, generally waiting for a while I have the instrument in hands but... already regret having updated to O2. Two days working and I didn't use one single sound with.

Omnisphere in VEpro. Desperately slow. Waiting 10s to hear a sound, that's totally boring when you're scrolling through thousands of sounds... I've been using O1 less and less and it looks like I'll use O2 still less in the future. Basically system is the same, same browser with it's annoying behaviour. I'll have some tries again, for sure but I feel like I'll progressively forget about it...

Actually, everytime I'm searching for a sound in Omnisphere, I spend a looong time and finally give up then, searching on another synth. I've been expecting for something new and better performances. It's just more complicated and hugely slower.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 6, 2015)

artmanjam @ Sat Jun 06 said:


> I rarely post my impressions right away, generally waiting for a while I have the instrument in hands but... already regret having updated to O2. Two days working and I didn't use one single sound with.
> 
> Omnisphere in VEpro. Desperately slow. Waiting 10s to hear a sound, that's totally boring when you're scrolling through thousands of sounds... I've been using O1 less and less and it looks like I'll use O2 still less in the future. Basically system is the same, same browser with it's annoying behaviour. I'll have some tries again, for sure but I feel like I'll progressively forget about it...
> 
> Actually, everytime I'm searching for a sound in Omnisphere, I spend a looong time and finally give up then, searching on another synth. I've been expecting for something new and better performances. It's just more complicated and hugely slower.



Wow... what are your specs? In general Omni 2 is a little more sluggish than Omni 1, especially the browser, but we're talking about half a second when you change columns or something. I have a feeling your rig is just too underpowered for Omni... Surprised you bought it if Omni 1 didn't work well on your system.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah that's pretty surprising that performance is that bad for some people. I'm not seeing any more sluggishness in V2. In fact they made improvements to the sample loading and I'm noticing that is quite fast now. Hopefully people get that stuff sorted out.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 6, 2015)

I was Leary of buying it years ago as I need real time performance.
But at worst I could switch over to Zebra 2 during loads.
Decided to use my SM951 and so far it's instantaneous.
Perhaps because I program my own sounds I appreciate this synth so much.
There's a few sounds I really like, but this synth is an extension of my creativity and ears with no hindrances in work flow.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 6, 2015)

Guy do you have your C/OS Drive on SSD? I must tell you, I don't mind the load time per se, but switching items in the browser on PC takes me 4 seconds..... yes I counted 1,1000,2,1000,3,1000 etc....whichever column I choose something it is exceedingly slow to acknowledge my commands!!! . Everything else is fine.
On my macbookpro though which does have my OS on SSD but my samples on HD's the clicking on different column items in the browser are almost instantaneous.
However I am definitely not having the slow load times artmanjam is having. Is your streaming off per chance?

Artmanjam, would love to see a screen grab of your omnisphere 2 system page.

rsp


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 7, 2015)

Generally I like the update, not sluggish here… but there's definitely some glaring omissions that I'm surprised were overlooked. 

No PDF manual? Um, that's kind of software release 101 and generally the 1st place anyone is going to turn when trying to adapt to any substantial changes. The fact that there's still a crummy html manual is silly. IMO there's no excuse for that at this point in the game.

Also, maybe I've missed it, but the ability to lock your search seems to have disappeared when switching from the main window to the patch browser. Am I missing something by any chance?

Tagging was mentioned. Pretty sloppy to say the least… And I hate the multi tab now. There were a few times early on I clicked multi to make some level adjustments, wasn't used to the new browser and accidentally started thumbing through multis thinking they were individual patches I was auditioning. Somehow there's a layer of distinction missing from the browser that makes this very unclear IMO… Could be me, and I suppose it's matter of getting used to the new browser; but it could be also improved for sure.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 7, 2015)

zvenx @ Sun Jun 07 said:


> Guy do you have your C/OS Drive on SSD?



Yes - both C and STEAM drives. At this point, I'd say SSD is mandatory for serious VI use.

I've been talking to Spectrasonics about the tagging. Apparently they've been re-tagging for 3 years and yet it is still pretty messy. They said it's going to be ongoing - a full time permanent job - so I'm hopeful it will settle down over time.

Its a nightmare for 3rd party libraries. Hopefully the new ones will broadly fit into the new system once its a little more solid, and Spectrasonics did say they'll be talking directly with them to give more guidance. I think we'll always have a lot of older libraries that won't integrate though, and folks like Pluginguru like to do their own thing anyway (I always rename all their patches to get rid of the horrible prefixes in the patch names). So what I'd like I think is a way to group together libraries that broadly conform to the Spectrasonics convention - like Projects, but applying to whole libraries rather than patches ("all" / "all Spectrasonics" could be improved upon). That could be really handy in fact, you could have a subset of libraries for EDM, Cinematic, The Unfinished etc.


----------



## artmanjam (Jun 7, 2015)

Board and processors are not the very last ones but they're ok I guess. 2xXeon E5520, 48Go RAM. All SSD disks including the C-system one. W7-64bit.

Omnisphere shares one of 5 VEpro instances with Engine. Maybe I'll try to have separate instances for both to see what happens. VEpro PC works as a slave, Cubase on master PC. Other VEpro instances are 2xLASS, Vienna instruments and Diamond Strings.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 7, 2015)

Apart from Process limit being changed to No Limit since you have 48GB Ram (although I am not sure even that makes a difference on a 64bit system) I don't see anything there....... what happens if you try to use omnisphere directly? without VEpro?
rsp


----------



## John Walker (Jun 7, 2015)

Are SSDs right for things like Omni?


----------



## artmanjam (Jun 12, 2015)

I didn't try Omnisphere 2 directly in Cubase for now. All I can say is that it's totally unusable in VEpro here. Almost every sounds browsing and search has been a waste of time. BTW it just ended up with not loading sounds anymore... Any selection in browser's category takes seconds. Loading sounds takes many more seconds. And after some 15mn searching I just give up, as always.

I don't know what is involved about this issue. All I know is that I'm currently using Engine, Kontakt (Lass), Vienna Instruments and Play in VEpro instances on my project with no issue. And I was using Omnisphere 1 too with no issue except for the boring loading time. But now I just can't work with O2, it's not time consuming, it's time wasting. Never seen anything like that...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 13, 2015)

artmanjam @ Sat Jun 13 said:


> I didn't try Omnisphere 2 directly in Cubase for now. All I can say is that it's totally unusable in VEpro here. Almost every sounds browsing and search has been a waste of time. BTW it just ended up with not loading sounds anymore... Any selection in browser's category takes seconds. Loading sounds takes many more seconds. And after some 15mn searching I just give up, as always.
> 
> I don't know what is involved about this issue. All I know is that I'm currently using Engine, Kontakt (Lass), Vienna Instruments and Play in VEpro instances on my project with no issue. And I was using Omnisphere 1 too with no issue except for the boring loading time. But now I just can't work with O2, it's not time consuming, it's time wasting. Never seen anything like that...



You've already seen how atypical your experimence is so contact Spectrasonics support. Their support is excellent.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jun 22, 2015)

Ok the insanely high CPU cost of the granular engine is really starting to get to me. The thing I want to use it for the most is pads, but when I hold down three or more notes, the cpu maxes out and it goes crackle and pop. 

It's crazy that turning on one part of the synth suddenly jumps the patch cpu up by 5-8 times.

I'm afraid to use it at this point, unless it's a mono patch, but that would be rare for me.

So frustrating, all other granular synths I have a quite low cpu. I feel like this is a type of synthesis that nobody has blown the cpu for. And one of the things that I was most looking forward to comes at such a cost. 

Well I hope they make some huge performance improvements. I mean if they doubled the efficiency, ie. brought the granular usage down by half, it would still be a massive cpu hog and take half a core of a modern i7 cpu. Not holding out too much hope. But hey it would be nice to play a four note chord.


----------

